# Pakistani Fruits



## ghazi52

..*Pakistani Fruits*
...
.Kohati Amrood from Kohat
.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52

.Faalsay
.





.Pakistan mulberry is very delicious, more so than white mulberry. The berries are great human food

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ghazi52

*Apricot: Temperate Gold Of Pakistan’s Gilgit-Baltistan Region*

*Agha Muhammad Ajmal*

The Gilgit-Baltistan region (formerly Northern Areas) of Pakistan, defined in general terms, cover the districts of Gilgit, Diamer, Ghizer, Ghanche and Skardu. The Nature has endowed the region with high peaks and large glaciers concentrated in a relatively small radius. Each district can boast of at least one lofty peak. K-2 with a height of 8,611 meters (28,416 feet) lies majestically in Skardu district overlooking the Chinese territory. Nanga Parbat with a height of 8,138 meters (26,855 feet) is located in Diamer whereas the 7,788-meter (25,700-foot) high Rakaposhi is situated in Gilgit. Some 28 peaks of the area are over 20,000 feet high.





Whereas Diamer does not have any glacier worth mentioning, Gilgit, Skardu and Ghanche offer some formidable glaciers, like Biafo, Baltoro and Siachin, which is 72-kilometer-long and the largest in the world outside the poles. Geopolitically, it is the most sensitive area of Pakistan. It touches Xinjiang in the north and Afghanistan in the northwest with Tajikistan close behind. On the southern side there is a stretch of over 300-mile-long ceasefire line with Indian-held Kashmir and Ladakh. With the opening of the Karakoram Highway, the region has acquired additional strategic and political importance. The area is spread over 72,496 square kilometers, approximately the size of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, with a present population of nearly 800,000 and a low density of eight persons per square kilometer, living in some 650 small villages.

There are eight ethnic groups: Baltis, Yashkuns, Mughal, Kashmiries, Pathans, Ladakhis and Turks, speaking eight different languages namely Shina, Balti, Brushiski, Khwar, Wakhi, Urdu, Pashto, and Persian. The four major religious sects are Sunnis, Shias, Ismailies and Noorbukshies. Sunnis are mostly in Diamer and Gilgit districts. The majority of Shias are in Skardu and Ghanche districts. The Ismailies are mostly in Ghizer district and in Hunza subdivision of Gilgit district.

Livelihood in northern mountains of Pakistan is largely subsistence oriented. Hence household level agriculture i.e. small scale crop cultivation to produce cereals mainly wheat, fodder crops for livestock, orchards, etc, and animal production remains the biggest support to household economy. Fifty percent of the respondents depend on only household agriculture (HHA). Second largest category of them (42 percent) support livelihood employment along with HHA, although off-farm employment opportunities in Hindu Kush-Himalayan (HKH) belt of Pakistan is quite limited. Family members do seek employment in the plains of Pakistan. Small fraction of people (six percent) is engaged in local level micro-enterprise like retail shops called business in addition to HHA. Only two percent of the people are farmers as well as daily-wage laborers.





In Gilgit-Baltistan region, apricots along with other deciduous fruits are primarily produced as cash crop where majority of families grow apricot. Average household has 28 trees of which nine are bearing fruit and producing 750 kilograms of apricot per annum (GOP, 1989). The practice of planting seeds from the best trees over an extended period of time has resulted in an incredible amount of variation. Many years ago, the farmers did learn to graft, hence in each village in addition to seedling trees, one would now find many favorite local cultivars. Distribution of favorite cultivars remained uneven because some existed in only one village and others were widely distributed but primarily within the confines of each former kingdom. In several villages survey showed 180 different cultivars as a sample of variation that existed in the region. It reported 31 local cultivars in Ghanche district. Overall, good quality apricots are characterized as very high in soluble solids and sweet kernels with relatively small size. Fruit size was not important selection criterion.

Apricots are by far the single largest livelihood source with immediate commercial potential for a significant proportion of population in Gilgit-Baltistan although farmers have yet to realize its full potential. Forty (40) percent of the rural households would annually earn Rs5,000-6,000 from apricot and its byproduct in Gilgit-Baltistan. A farmer would often have as few as two or three trees of the same cultivar mixed with others. Therefore, grading becomes the main problem.





In Hunza, one of the larger fruited cultivar has outstanding quality for both fresh as well as dry use, with high soluble solids, pronounced aroma, and rich flavor. ‘Alishah Kakas’ is another favorite in Hunza because of its exceptionally high soluble solids, fine quality and firm texture making it suitable for shipping fresh and excellent for drying. In Baltistan, ‘Margulam’ is prized as a fresh fruit for its juiciness, sweetness and fine flavor, whereas ‘Halmon’ is the best for drying due to its high soluble solids and rapid drying characteristic. ‘Kachachuli’ is unique too, although the fruit has relatively high soluble solids, the flesh reaches a moderate degree of firmness and did not soften further with age, hence its local name actually said, ‘apricot that doesn’t ripen’. ‘Kachachuli’ is grown mainly for its large edible seed. A local storage cultivar is said to hold its quality until March once stored underground as per indigenous practices.

Farmers own a variety of fruit plants including apricot, apples, almond, pear, cherry, walnut, etc. Fruits have mainly been produced to meet annual family needs for dry fruit, particularly during severe winter. Among all respondents in the abovementioned survey, 86 percent ranked apricot as their most preferred fruit tree because apricot would meet most of their subsistence needs. Dried apricot and kernels are main dry fruits for winter. Most fuel wood is obtained from apricot trees. Oil from kernels is obtained for various domestic uses. Cracked kernel shells are also used as fuel. The second preferred fruit plant is apple (10 percent).





There is considerable scope to introduce new cultivars with extended shelf life and successive ripening sequence over the season to extend the apricot marketing down to big commercial centers of plains. It is reported that about 60 apricot varieties in Gilgit-Baltistan, whereas Halman, Karfochuli, Marghulam and Sharakarfa are the prime. Most apricot cultivars blossom in early March. The blossoming time is about a fortnight and may be prolonged or shortened by the presence or absence of cold spell. Considerable variation is also shown by different cultivars in their blossoming habits. The incidence of frost during March is common and considerable damage to apricot crop is annually experienced.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Desertfalcon

Great, between this and your wedding thread, I am now starving.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Desertfalcon said:


> Great, between this and your wedding thread, I am now starving.



There are a lot of Pakistani restaurants in US. Have you ever gone and check them out?


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

I swear, Falsays are the most tastiest things in the whole wide world.



PaklovesTurkiye said:


> There are a lot of Pakistani restaurants in US. Have you ever gone and check them out?


I live in the US and honestly they are nothing compared to real Pakistani food served in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> I swear, Falsays are the most tastiest things in the whole wide world.
> 
> 
> I live in the US and honestly they are nothing compared to real Pakistani food served in Pakistan.



Haan dost.....apni mitti aur apne logon ki baat hi kuch aur hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Some fruits grown in Pakistan are: Orange, Mango, Apple, Apricot, Banana, Cherry, Dates, Guava, Peach, Lemon, Litchi, Papaya, Olive, mulbery, Plums, Pear, Pomegranate, Strawberry, Sweet lime, and a lot of dry fruits including Almonds, Pistachios and Walnuts.

*

*
*Orange ( مالٹا )*
Pakistan is the sixth largest producer of Kinow (mandarin) and oranges in the world, with 2.1 million tons. Pakistan world mandarin and oranges market share during the year 1997 was 0.9 percent and 3.6 percent in terms of value and volume respectively.

Pakistan is also the largest producer of ‘Citrus Reticula’ variety (Kinow), this unique variety of citrus is indigenous to this part of the world. According to an estimate approx. 95 percent of the total Kinow produced all over the world is grown in Pakistan.

The soil and climatic conditions in Pakistan have given the Kinnow a unique flavor which distinguishes it from other comparable mandarins grown in the world. An ideal condition for growing kinnow includes abundance of water, rich nitrogen content in the soil and relatively cool weather. Winter in the plains of Punjab province provides an excellent atmosphere for this fruit and the resulting fruit is sweet and has a very distinct taste.

*

*
*Mango ( آم )*

Pakistan produces over 150 varieties of mango. Mango is the fruit par excellence of Subcontinent. Pakistan is an important mango growing country in the world. The soil and climatic conditions of Pakistan are highly suitable for mango cultivation. According to FAO production year book of 2001, Pakistan stands FIFTH among mango growing countries of the World.

Mango enjoys second position after citrus in Pakistan. It is grown in the province of Punjab over an area of 48413 hectares out of 94121 hectares in the country (MINFAL 99- 2000). Most of the remaining acreage is planted in Sindh. At present, (1999-2000) the total annual production of fruits in Pakistan is 58,46,342 tons. Even if all of this production reaches to the consumers, per head per day availability of fruit is meagre 114 grams. Fresh and processed fruits and vegetables export make up less than 1 percent of Pakistan’s total export. That is a matter of concern when the need for diversification of export is badly felt.

The mango from Pakistan is well known for its taste and quality abroad. More than 53,000 tons of mango is exported to neighbouring and European countries, i.e. Afghanistan, Bahrain, Dubai, Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, United Kingdom, France, Malayasia and Singapore etc. fetching foreign exchange. Langra, Dusehri, Samar Behisht, Chaunsa, Anwar Ratol are important varieties grown in Punjab. Sindhri, Bagan Pali, Suwarneka, Neelum and Gulab Khas are leading ones from Sindh.





*Watermelon ( تربوز )*

It’s an all time favorite fruit for most Pakistanis especially because of its sweet and refreshing quality to combat the deadly heat. And the feeling one gets if given the middle part, without the seeds, is quite invigorating.





*Falsay (Grewia) ( فالسہ )*

Native to Southern Asia, it’s famously used as a chilled summer drink, or eaten with sprinkled black salt. Oh, the sweet and sour taste of this fruit is heavenly!
It is a shrub or small tree growing to 8 m tall. The leaves are broadly rounded, 5–18 cm long and broad, with a petiole 1–1.5 cm long. The flowers are venkanna in cymes of several together, the individual flowers about 2 cm diameter, yellow, with five large (12 mm) sepals and five smaller (4–5 mm) petals. The fruit is an edible drupe 5–12 mm diameter, purple to black when ripe.





*Peaches ( آڑو )*

Peaches and apricots are cousins, they say. It is a traditional crop of Northern area of Pakistan, and has a distinct aroma. Due to its delicious flavor and high demand, farmers have also aimed at foreign markets for export.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

......................

.





*Apricots ( خوبانی )*

These beautifully orange colored fruits with their velvety skin are full of beta-carotene and fiber. They’re also a cash crop for many households in Gilgit-Baltistan region where the apricots are extremely sweet and tasty.





*Plums (آلو بخارہ)*

Pakistani plums known as aloo bukhara in Urdu, are extremely juicy, and tasty. Even the ones without the juice, end up leaving a sweet and sour taste. Their chutneys are so tangy, and have great medical benefits.





*Jamun (Jambolan or syzygium) ( جامن )*


Native to the Subcontinent, Jamun, when sprinkled and shaken up in black salt are so delectable that they’re hard to put down until the whole bowl is finished. The fruit has a combination of sweet, mildly sour and astringent flavour and tends to colour the tongue purple. The seed is also used in various alternative healing systems like Ayurveda (to control diabetes, Unani and Chinese medicine for digestive ailments.
The pulp of the fruit, extracts from the bark and seeds is of great benefit when it comes to lowering of blood glucose level. Taking dried extract of the seeds orally, greatly reduces the blood sugar and glucosuria.
The leaves and bark are used for controlling blood pressure and gingivitis. Wine and vinegar are also made from the fruit. It has a high source in vitamin A and vitamin C.





*Lychee ( لیچی )*


Pakistani Lychee industry has immense potential and prospects because of its thick, juicy pulp and amazing taste. Mostly it is grown in Southern Punjab during the peak hot dry weather. It is also hard to export it because it remains best when consumed fresh.





*Ber ( بير )*


One of the lesser known fruits, ber fruit, is not found in many parts of the world. Tropical countries like Africa, parts of pakistan, India, China and Australia are the only countries where it grows. This shiny little red fruit though has a whole lot of benefits to it that it has through the ages been called as ‘the fruit that removes sorrow’.

Vitamins A and C along with all the calcium that are present in the Ber fruits are responsible for their nutritional value. Along with that, Ber fruits are also known to contain 18 of the 24 essential amino acids that the body needs. This is probably why it was used in an ancient Chinese herbal medicine and still continues to be a prominent part of Ayurveda and Chinese medicine.

Here are a few of the health benefits of ber fruits:


1. Known for its anti-cancer properties
2. Aids in weight loss
3. Strengthens the immune system
4. Keeps your teeth, bones and muscle healthy
5. Helps keep skin healthy and young
6. Soothes the nervous system with its sedative properties
7. Helps aid digestion
and many More

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desertfalcon

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> There are a lot of Pakistani restaurants in US. Have you ever gone and check them out?



I have although there are far more Indian restaurants here. They generally serve meat dishes though and I think most are based on Punjabi cuisine, and are similar to what I have found in the couple of Pakistani restaurants I have gone to. I love the cuisine, my favourites being dishes like saag gosht (lamb saag), biryanis, beef karahi. I love roti and naan and sweet tea. Unfortunately, the only such food I can get where I live is in the closest bigger city from my town, about one and a half hour drive away.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moonlight

I miss eating so many fruits of Pakistan. 



Desertfalcon said:


> saag gosht (lamb saag),



This dish is love.  

Which state you live in?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desertfalcon

Moonlight said:


> This dish is love.
> 
> Which state you live in?



I live in Idaho, in a small town on the Snake River. Very beautiful around here!

I actually make my own version of lamb saag which turns out pretty delicious! Basmati rice is easy to find but I have to use good flower tortillas for the bread as there is no place to buy it and you just can't make good roti or naan without the oven.


----------



## Moonlight

Desertfalcon said:


> I live in Idaho, in a small town on the Snake River. Very beautiful around here!
> 
> I actually make my own version of lamb saag which turns out pretty delicious! Basmati rice is easy to find but I have to use good flower tortillas for the bread as there is no place to buy it and you just can't make good roti or naan without the oven.



Oh maybe that's why you don't find many of Pakistani restaurants. New York and Chicago have so many Pakistani restaurants. 

You make the roti or naan with the rice flour? Saag taste even more delicious with the bread made with corn flour. Have you ever tried?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desertfalcon

Moonlight said:


> Oh maybe that's why you don't find many of Pakistani restaurants. New York and Chicago have so many Pakistani restaurants.
> 
> You make the roti or naan with the rice flour? Saag taste even more delicious with the bread made with corn flour. Have you ever tried?



Yup, NYC is where I went to one Pakistani restaurant, London was the other. We have an Indian-Punjabi style restaurant about 1.2 hours from where I live that is pretty good. 

I've tried making my own roti with wheat flour but it only turned out just OK. You really can't make naan without the oven so I stopped trying either and just use big, Sonoran style flour tortillas as a stand in. Works pretty well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zain Malik

Moonlight said:


> Oh maybe that's why you don't find many of Pakistani restaurants. New York and Chicago have so many Pakistani restaurants.
> 
> You make the roti or naan with the rice flour? Saag taste even more delicious with the bread made with corn flour. Have you ever tried?


Saag with the loaf made of bajra is eaten boost up the taste of it......Try that......


----------



## Moonlight

Zain Malik said:


> Saag with the loaf made of bajra is eaten boost up the taste of it......Try that......



I heard of that bajra Ki roti a lot. But I don't feel like trying. :p



Desertfalcon said:


> Yup, NYC is where I went to one Pakistani restaurant, London was the other. We have an Indian-Punjabi style restaurant about 1.2 hours from where I live that is pretty good.
> 
> I've tried making my own roti with wheat flour but it only turned out just OK. You really can't make naan without the oven so I stopped trying either and just use big, Sonoran style flour tortillas as a stand in. Works pretty well.



I can say you're a good cook. Watch a video on YouTube to make naan without oven. Maybe you find it useful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zain Malik

Moonlight said:


> I heard of that bajra Ki roti a lot. But I don't feel like trying. :p




Try that once........You will feel the real taste.......!!!!


----------



## ghazi52

*Pomegranate
Punica granatum L.


Description*

An attractive shrub or small tree, to 20 or 30 ft (6 or 10 m) high, the pomegranate is much-branched, more or less spiny, and extremely long-lived, some specimens at Versailles known to have survived two centuries. It has a strong tendency to sucker from the base. The leaves are evergreen or deciduous, opposite or in whorls of 5 or 6, short-stemmed, oblong-lanceolate, 3/8 to 4 in (1-10 cm) long, leathery. Showy flowers are home on the branch tips singly or as many as 5 in a cluster. They are 1 1/4 in (3 cm) wide and characterized by the thick, tubular, red calyx having 5 to 8 fleshy, pointed sepals forming a vase from which emerge the 3 to 7 crinkled, red, white or variegated petals enclosing the numerous stamens. Nearly round, but crowned at the base by the prominent calyx, the fruit, 2 1/2 to 5 in (6.25-12.5 cm) wide, has a tough, leathery skin or rind, basically yellow more or less overlaid with light or deep pink or rich red. The interior is separated by membranous walls and white spongy tissue (rag) into compartments packed with transparent sacs filled with tart, flavorful, fleshy, juicy, red, pink or whitish pulp (technically the aril). In each sac, there is one white or red, angular, soft or hard seed. The seeds represent about 52% of the weight of the whole fruit.

*Origin and Distribution*

The pomegranate tree is native from Iran to the Himalayas in northern India and has been cultivated since ancient times throughout the Mediterranean region of Asia, Africa and Europe. The fruit was used in many ways as it is today and was featured in Egyptian mythology and art, praised in the Old Testament of the Bible and in the Babylonian Talmud, and it was carried by desert caravans for the sake of its thirst-quenching juice. It traveled to central and southern India from Iran about the first century A.D. and was reported growing in Indonesia in 1416. It has been widely cultivated throughout India and drier parts of southeast Asia, Malaya, the East Indies and tropical Africa. The most important growing regions are Egypt, China, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Iran, Iraq, India, Burma and Saudi Arabia. There are some commercial orchards in Israel on the coastal plain and in the Jordan Valley.

It is rather commonly planted and has become naturalized in Bermuda where it was first recorded in 1621, but only occasionally seen in the Bahamas, West Indies and warm areas of South and Central America. Many people grow it at cool altitudes in the interior of Honduras. In Mexico it is frequently planted, and it is sometimes found in gardens in Hawaii. The tree was introduced in California by Spanish settlers in 1769. It is grown for its fruit mostly in the dry zones of that state and Arizona. In California, commercial pomegranate cultivation is concentrated in Tulare, Fresno and Kern counties, with small plantings in Imperial and Riverside counties. There were 2,000 acres (810 ha) of hearing trees in these areas in the 1920's. Production declined from lack of demand in the 1930's but new plantings were made when demand increased in the 1960's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## marbella

I lv Anona,Chirimoya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Not from Pakistan...........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

ghazi52 said:


> Not from Pakistan...........................


is kiwi native fruit of pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

pakistanipower said:


> is kiwi native fruit of pakistan



No.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NP-complete

Imagine having eaten 1300 different kinds of fruit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## risingsinga

I like Pakistani mangoes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Fruit Chaat - Pakistani Fruit Salad Fruit chaat – 

INGREDIENTS

2 – Bananas peeled/ sliced 
2 – Apples – peeled /diced 
2, half. Oranges /Malta/ Kinos – peeled, each slice cut in Deseeded.
250 mls Fresh Orange Juice 
2 Guavas – Deseeded- diced. 1 cut 
Fresh Pomegranate seeds – 1 cut
Salt – 1 tbsp
Sugar – 1 tsp
Chaat Masala – heaped 1 tsp of Freshly squeezed lemon juice

STEPS 
Add freshly squeezed lemon juice to the sliced bananas to save them from discoloring. Add all the fruit in a bowl. Add the sugar, salt & chaat masala. Add freshly squeezed orange juice. Mix the fruit and let it sit for 15 mins before serving. You can dust it with a bit more chaat masala and a few leaves of fresh mint as garnish.















Pakistani fruit salad is a staple diet during the month of fasting. It is quick and simple to make

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

ghazi52 said:


> Fruit Chaat - Pakistani Fruit Salad Fruit chaat –
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> 2 – Bananas peeled/ sliced
> 2 – Apples – peeled /diced
> 2, half. Oranges /Malta/ Kinos – peeled, each slice cut in Deseeded.
> 250 mls Fresh Orange Juice
> 2 Guavas – Deseeded- diced. 1 cut
> Fresh Pomegranate seeds – 1 cut
> Salt – 1 tbsp
> Sugar – 1 tsp
> Chaat Masala – heaped 1 tsp of Freshly squeezed lemon juice
> 
> STEPS
> Add freshly squeezed lemon juice to the sliced bananas to save them from discoloring. Add all the fruit in a bowl. Add the sugar, salt & chaat masala. Add freshly squeezed orange juice. Mix the fruit and let it sit for 15 mins before serving. You can dust it with a bit more chaat masala and a few leaves of fresh mint as garnish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani fruit salad is a staple diet during the month of fasting. It is quick and simple to make



Try Mango juice instead of Orange Juice and put extra bananas in it. You can also put some chickpeas .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Butchcassidy

Desertfalcon said:


> I live in Idaho, in a small town on the Snake River. Very beautiful around here!
> 
> I actually make my own version of lamb saag which turns out pretty delicious! Basmati rice is easy to find but I have to use good flower tortillas for the bread as there is no place to buy it and you just can't make good roti or naan without the oven.


There is an indian restaurant in SLC called bombay house, It is decent. Another one called kathmandu is good too. Try these if u happen to be there.


----------



## Indus Falcon

Anyone a fan of "missi roti"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*9 Delicious Summer Special Fruits of Pakistan*

It is not uncommon for Pakistanis to crave their fruits when living or traveling abroad. Due to their quality, taste and sweetness, fruits of Pakistan cannot be compared to fruits found anywhere else in the world. Full of rich minerals, vitamins, and amazing medical qualities, the taste is unique to our homeland.

Check out our list of delicious summer fruits to indulge in this summer:

*1. Watermelon*




It’s an all time favorite fruit for most Pakistanis especially because of its sweet and refreshing quality to combat the deadly heat. And the feeling one gets if given the middle part, without the seeds, is quite invigorating.

*2. Mangoes*




It is widely known that nothing can beat the sweetness of mangoes in Pakistan. They’re just too hard to resist. Pakistanis abroad often request their relatives to send cartons to them no matter the distance.

*3. Falsay (Grewia)*




Native to Southern Asia, it’s famously used as a chilled summer drink, or eaten with sprinkled black salt. Oh, the sweet and sour taste of this fruit is heavenly!

*4. Apricots*




These beautifully orange colored fruits with their velvety skin are full of beta-carotene and fiber. They’re also a cash crop for many households in Gilgit-Baltistan region where the apricots are extremely sweet and tasty.

*6. Peaches*




Peaches and apricots are cousins, they say. It is a traditional crop of Northern area of Pakistan, and has a distinct aroma. Due to its delicious flavor and high demand, farmers have also aimed at foreign markets for export.

*7. Plums*




Pakistani plums known as aloo bukhara in Urdu, are extremely juicy, and tasty. Even the ones without the juice, end up leaving a sweet and sour taste. Their chutneys are so tangy, and have great medical benefits.

*8. Jamun (Jambolan or syzygium)*




Native to the Subcontinent, Jamun, when sprinkled and shaken up in black salt are so delectable that they’re hard to put down until the whole bowl is finished.

*9. Lychee*




Pakistani Lychee industry has immense potential and prospects because of its thick, juicy pulp and amazing taste. Mostly it is grown in Southern Punjab during the peak hot dry weather. It is also hard to export it because it remains best when consumed fresh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Pulp Fusion opens at Centauras












_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chongan







....

Tinda.







Logart


----------



## ghazi52

Booni, Chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rambro

all your fruits bows down to Durian aka King of fruits


----------



## Khafee

rambro said:


> all your fruits bows down to Durian aka King of fruits


The stinky fruit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

rambro said:


> all your fruits bows down to Durian aka King of fruits


Nasty smell and taste is like slime!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chitral , KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

Where is loquat? I miss loquat :'(

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mastaan

Microsoft said:


> Where is loquat? I miss loquat :'(


I have been asking for loquats in Germany, people think I am crazy  Used to grow in my home garden..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

Is Pineapple not cultivated in Pakistan, i find no mention of it in any of the posts. It is just the start of the Pineapple season in Assam, and i've been relishing it in all forms since the past few days.


----------



## Microsoft

mastaan said:


> I have been asking for loquats in Germany, people think I am crazy  Used to grow in my home garden..



Me too man it is nowhere to be found I can even find frozen jamun in US but no loquat. It used to grow in my neighbors garden but that didn't stop me from getting it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mastaan

Microsoft said:


> Me too man it is nowhere to be found I can even find frozen jamun in US but no loquat. It used to grow in my neighbors garden but that didn't stop me from getting it.


yeah, i did that on plums - my neighbor had 2 of those - in home and garden  ...


----------



## ghazi52

fruit of loquat (_Eriobotrya japonica_ Lindl.) becomes available during the months of March/April in Pakistan. There is no identified cultivar of loquat available on a large scale and the majority of the orchards are seed propagated and not uniform. Recently, research work has been initiated for identification, collection and multiplication of loquat genotypes. Cultural practices adopted in most of our loquat orchards are primitive and with few exceptions are not up to world standards. Production and quality of loquat fruit can be increased by the identification and further multiplication of high quality genotypes, by adopting recommended cultural practices such as pruning, thinning, irrigation and plant protection, and postharvest efforts to increase shelf life.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Umar Nazir

wow thanks to ALLAH PAK for such delicious fruit on our Pak land. On light note "Kabe Kabe ma sochta hun k ager Pakistan per Iran wali pabandia hoti tou Pakistan ma fruit kitna susta ho jata aur wheat and rice b. q k hum apni zroret sey bohet zyda produce kerty hain mager export ho jata ha".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Microsoft said:


> Where is loquat? I miss loquat :'(









Haripur KP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Vegi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

opening time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Buy Pakistani Cherries online


http://www.tradekey.com.pk/product-info/Cherries-2062625.html

Cherry tree in hunza valley


----------



## Enigma SIG

marbella said:


> View attachment 301038
> I lv Anona,Chirimoya.


Careful with that now; you just triggered my trypophobia and I was just about to die.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Anjeer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

shatut

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Falsa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Umar Nazir said:


> wow thanks to ALLAH PAK for such delicious fruit on our Pak land. On light note "Kabe Kabe ma sochta hun k ager Pakistan per Iran wali pabandia hoti tou Pakistan ma fruit kitna susta ho jata aur wheat and rice b. q k hum apni zroret sey bohet zyda produce kerty hain mager export ho jata ha".


Aur balance of paymemts ka kiya hota?


----------



## Umar Nazir

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Aur balance of paymemts ka kiya hota?


balance of payments ka issue tub hota jab humre international trade hoti.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Umar Nazir said:


> balance of payments ka issue tub hota jab humre international trade hoti.



True.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fresh Apricots of Baltistan.....


----------



## ghazi52

Today...............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

National Highway N-5 crossing green date palm gardens Khairpur Mirs . Beautiful place for arranging National Date Palm Festival. Let's celebrate this fruit which our Allah blessed us. Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## litman

we have been blessed with abundance of resources and amazing landscape but we are worst human beings unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Amlok








..............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Cherry season is looming in Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nahtanbob

ghazi52 said:


> Amlok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..............


Are these like figs ??



ghazi52 said:


> Anjeer


this looks like my favorite figs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

nahtanbob said:


> Are these like figs ??



*DESCRIPTION:*

*Amlok* (date plum) is so called because it tastes like a cross between date and a plum. In fact it is not related to either, but is a very close relation to the persimmon. It is native to the Himalayas and grows wild in Pakistan and India, where it does not yet have a history of cultivation. The fruit of Diospyros lotus begins green, then the unripe fruit turns yellow (and should not be eaten at this stage) and finally turns purple-black. It looks like a small black persimmon and has 5 or 6 large seeds inside it. The fruit is sometimes dried and is tastes amazing in this way as well. The fruit is only 1 or 2 centimetres in diameter, but is highly valued for its sweetness. For those with a sweet tooth, indulge yourself in its sweetness, guiltlessly, for they are packed with health benefits as well.


----------



## ghazi52

*Persimmon*






Persimmons has a lot of vitamins, minerals, fiber and beneficial plant compounds. It has a sweet taste. What’s more, they may promote heart health, reduce inflammation, support healthy vision and keep the digestion controlled. Keeping the body system healthy. In Pakistan they are known as “AMLOOK” or “Japanese fruit”.although they originate from china. In India they are called “Tendu Phal”. Pakistan also produces persimmon.








They are usually available in early winters during the months of September, October and November. This is a very delicate fruit. This beautiful fruit have many advantages that includes high blood pressure control fruit , fluid retention, constipation, hiccough, and stroke. It also improves blood flow and reducing body temperature. It also increase vision. reduces inflammation and used for skin clearance fruit. It covers vitamins, fibre and potassium need of the body. Its sunnah to eat fresh and seasonal fruit in the beginning of the season. It keeps the body immune to fight for seasonal changes.

Persimmons can be eaten fresh, dried or cooked and are commonly used around the world in jellies, drinks, pies, curries and puddings. eatable persimmon is usually very soft.it can be eaten with skin or without skin, depending on personal taste. This is a loaded nutrient fruit. One persimmon daily contain 20% of the daily food portion.

Persimmon have huge list of benefits other than its only taste that is super delicious. One must try persimmon juice or shake without milk this winter it will never be forgotten.


SHANGLA: Persimmon is the popular fruit of Shangla where over 2,000 orchards exist and trees of red and tasty persimmon line the roads of the valley.

Local people say that the persimmon produced in Shangla has a unique taste and its beautiful shape and colour attract buyers. The fruit is locally known as “Soor Amlok” or red persimmon.

“There is no proper market and facility in the district to preserve and export the fruit. We can play our role in increasing foreign exchange for the country if such arrangements were made by the government,” said Amir Zeeb Khan, a farmer, while talking to this correspondent.

He said that these days the fruit was being supplied in big quantities to the markets in Lahore, Rawalpindi, Karachi and other cities. “Score of workers can be seen in the gardens and orchards picking persimmon and earning a handsome amount of money. The fruit harvest this year is more than the previous seasons and the business is increasing with the passage of time,” Mr Khan said.

He regretted that there was no proper market to supply the fruit on time to the cities and export it. He said that 25 per cent of the persimmon fruit was wasted in the orchards. He added that the government should take steps to make sure in time supply of persimmon to the market.

Farooq, owner of several persimmon orchards at Bely Baba, said he had been supplying packed persimmon fruit to different parts of the country. He said that the persimmon business was also a source of income for the poor workers, while students also used to pick the fruit at orchards to earn pocket money.

“The government’s interest to find foreign markets for persimmon would contribute to revenue generation,” he said, adding that owing to the government’s negligence growers of persimmon had been suffering.

A local agricultural expert said that persimmon was the only fruit which did not need fertilizer and water. He said that the fruit was more useful for human health than other types of fruit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dera Ghazi Khan







بیروں کا باغ—تصویر رمضان رفیق







کوئنوا کی فصل—تصویر رمضان رفیق

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fresh cherries from Gilgit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This is the wild fruits found in the hilly and northern areas of Pakistan. It is known as "GURAAJ" or "GURAACH" in local language. Its test is very sweet and delicious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

ghazi52 said:


> This is the wild fruits found in the hilly and northern areas of Pakistan. It is known as "GURAAJ" or "GURAACH" in local language. Its test is very sweet and delicious.


Like some form of loganbarries


----------



## Zee-shaun

ghazi52 said:


> This is the wild fruits found in the hilly and northern areas of Pakistan. It is known as "GURAAJ" or "GURAACH" in local language. Its test is very sweet and delicious.



Its either red or blackberries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule

Zee-shaun said:


> Its either red or blackberries.
> View attachment 561939
> View attachment 561940


No more like a loganbarries to me








@Zee-shaun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zee-shaun

pakistanipower said:


> No more like a loganbarries to me
> View attachment 561942
> View attachment 561943
> 
> @Zee-shaun


Many varieties of the same family I guess. They all taste good and most of these red fruits are highly anti oxidants with huge health benefits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ghazi52 said:


> National Highway N-5 crossing green date palm gardens Khairpur Mirs . Beautiful place for arranging National Date Palm Festival. Let's celebrate this fruit which our Allah blessed us. Sindh


Why Pakistanis have problem with aymmetey.. They won't die if they plant this very beautiful date field symmetrically..


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Gorakh imli or ADANSONIA DIGITATA is a tree native to Sudan .
The tree has been successfully planted in Sindh including Karachi.
This less know tree produces a very highly nutritious fruit rich on proteins and fatty acids.


----------



## ghazi52

Nomal Valley The Land of Cherry





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> I swear, Falsays are the most tastiest things in the whole wide world.
> 
> 
> I live in the US and honestly they are nothing compared to real Pakistani food served in Pakistan.



Yes ice cold pure Falsa shake for iftari is awesome الحمدلله

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Well.wisher

Aaj kal to mango in ha..


----------



## Rusty

Windjammer said:


>


The best part of summer is Pakistani Mango season!!!


----------



## Windjammer

Rusty said:


> The best part of summer is Pakistani Mango season!!!


Hence the reason i always tend to visit in Summer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

STRAWBERRY PLANTATION IN PAKISTAN.

Strawberry is a global fruit,planted and eaten all over the world.
Pakistan grows many varieties of the fruit,from Gilgit to Larkana in southern Sindh ,one variety or another suits every climate in Pakistan.
Unfortunately, we Pakistanis are too narrow about our choice of fruits such as mango,banana and a few more, we don't eat other fruits.For that reason strawberry sales isn't too strong in the country.


----------



## ghazi52

Lets attend 
CHERRY FESTIVAL in GHAWARI

GHAWARI IS CONSIDERED THE HOME OF CHERRIES IN NORTHERN AREAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

سوئے لال دوانے
تربوز
water melon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat valley KP

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*Enjoy some of Pakistan's luscious summer fruits right here in the UAE*

With the UAE just four hours away from Pakistan by flight, bilateral exports are recording an upward trend. Among these, perishable goods, notably fruits are highly sought after by the local market, and manufacturers take great pride in providing the best bounty the country has to offer. Each export adheres to the stringent regulations provided by the UAE and aims to give expatriates and citizens the true taste of home. 

Here are some fruits to try:






*Mangoes*
As the season of Pakistani mangoes thrives from May to August, the UAE sees heavy imports of the fresh fruit with varieties such Sindhri, Chaunsa and Anwar Ratol, to name a few, in the market. According to statistics, traders in Dubai alone import 2.5 million crates of mangoes are worth $6 billion and have a 32 per cent share of the fruit market in the UAE. Mangoes are so well-loved in the UAE that exporters are turning to e-commerce platforms to improve their reach. Pakistani mangoes are ideally chilled before consumption and highly prized for their rich succulent flesh and sweet flavour. It is also a key ingredient in Pakistani cuisine, with a prominent presence in milkshakes, pudding, salads and even as condiment.

*Kinnow*
Not to be confused with a mandarin, the kinnow is a citrus fruit native to the Punjab province in Pakistan. It is enjoyed for its high juice content, which is high in Vitamin C, and the skin is easy to peel. Its first recorded shipment from Pakistan to the UAE was in 2011 where 56 tonnes of the fruit reached its shores. The monsoon season in Pakistan is what gives the kinnow fruit its rich appearance and taste. 

*Phalsa*
Another fruit native to Pakistan, Phalsa or Falsa is an exotic summer fruit that blooms in clusters from April to June. Its purple-red round appearance is much like a blueberry, except its large varieties have hard seeds, and small ones are single-seeded. The sherbet berry features a vibrant taste - a sweetness paired with sour notes - and can be found here in grocery stores that specialises in Pakistani products across the UAE. The fruit is commonly found in syrup form and used to make refreshing beverages. It can also be churned into a condiment or pickle.

*Jamun*
Known as a miracle fruit in Pakistan, the Jamun is a sweet juicy bounty that has a number of medicinal properties, including digestion aid and benefits for diabetic patients. It also helps get rid of a number of urinary diseases such as kidney stones, regulates heartbeat and stops diarrhoea. The black-purple fruit is grown in tropical conditions, and when can be savoured on its own with a bit of salt, or used in preparing vinegar, jellies, jam, beverages, and pickles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> I swear, Falsays are the most tastiest things in the whole wide world.



oh yes, when they are plum, soft and sweet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

ghazi52 said:


>


I never understood what shatoot is



ghazi52 said:


> *Enjoy some of Pakistan's luscious summer fruits right here in the UAE*
> 
> With the UAE just four hours away from Pakistan by flight, bilateral exports are recording an upward trend. Among these, perishable goods, notably fruits are highly sought after by the local market, and manufacturers take great pride in providing the best bounty the country has to offer. Each export adheres to the stringent regulations provided by the UAE and aims to give expatriates and citizens the true taste of home.
> 
> Here are some fruits to try:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mangoes*
> As the season of Pakistani mangoes thrives from May to August, the UAE sees heavy imports of the fresh fruit with varieties such Sindhri, Chaunsa and Anwar Ratol, to name a few, in the market. According to statistics, traders in Dubai alone import 2.5 million crates of mangoes are worth $6 billion and have a 32 per cent share of the fruit market in the UAE. Mangoes are so well-loved in the UAE that exporters are turning to e-commerce platforms to improve their reach. Pakistani mangoes are ideally chilled before consumption and highly prized for their rich succulent flesh and sweet flavour. It is also a key ingredient in Pakistani cuisine, with a prominent presence in milkshakes, pudding, salads and even as condiment.
> 
> *Kinnow*
> Not to be confused with a mandarin, the kinnow is a citrus fruit native to the Punjab province in Pakistan. It is enjoyed for its high juice content, which is high in Vitamin C, and the skin is easy to peel. Its first recorded shipment from Pakistan to the UAE was in 2011 where 56 tonnes of the fruit reached its shores. The monsoon season in Pakistan is what gives the kinnow fruit its rich appearance and taste.
> 
> *Phalsa*
> Another fruit native to Pakistan, Phalsa or Falsa is an exotic summer fruit that blooms in clusters from April to June. Its purple-red round appearance is much like a blueberry, except its large varieties have hard seeds, and small ones are single-seeded. The sherbet berry features a vibrant taste - a sweetness paired with sour notes - and can be found here in grocery stores that specialises in Pakistani products across the UAE. The fruit is commonly found in syrup form and used to make refreshing beverages. It can also be churned into a condiment or pickle.
> 
> *Jamun*
> Known as a miracle fruit in Pakistan, the Jamun is a sweet juicy bounty that has a number of medicinal properties, including digestion aid and benefits for diabetic patients. It also helps get rid of a number of urinary diseases such as kidney stones, regulates heartbeat and stops diarrhoea. The black-purple fruit is grown in tropical conditions, and when can be savoured on its own with a bit of salt, or used in preparing vinegar, jellies, jam, beverages, and pickles.


I always got confused between phalsa and jamun...since I have never seen either nor really tasted either.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

Dubious said:


> I never understood what shatoot is
> .



It's a very juicy fruit that looks like a huge ugly caterpillar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Zee-shaun said:


> It's a very juicy fruit that looks like a huge ugly caterpillar.
> 
> View attachment 568029
> View attachment 568030


Yes it looks like an ugly caterpillar 

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

Dubious said:


> I always got confused between phalsa and jamun...since I have never seen either nor really tasted either.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Zee-shaun said:


> View attachment 568031


I think I have seen the phalsa juice in bottles but never the fruit up front nor jamun

For unknown reasons thought jamun is like mangosteen


----------



## SorryNotSorry

Dubious said:


> I think I have seen the phalsa juice in bottles but never the fruit up front nor jamun
> 
> For unknown reasons thought jamun is like mangosteen


Phalse are extremely sour berries. They resemble blueberries in appearance and size. They’re one of my favorite fruits.

Jamuns are medium sweet with pits in them. Not too meaty. Very unique in flavor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zee-shaun

Dubious said:


> I think I have seen the phalsa juice in bottles but never the fruit up front nor jamun
> 
> For unknown reasons thought jamun is like mangosteen



Eat it fresh and cooled. Chew on the pits to make it last longer, never spit it out. 
The taste is divine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Dubious said:


> I never understood what shatoot is
> 
> 
> I always got confused between phalsa and jamun...since I have never seen either nor really tasted either.....


Mulberry

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zee-shaun

ghazi52 said:


>



I love loquat, it's very hard to get here in Amsterdam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Zee-shaun said:


> I love loquat, it's very hard to get here in Amsterdam.
> View attachment 568032
> View attachment 568033


Love the sause that we make from it. Strangely it tastes like avacodo @denel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Love the sause that we make from it. Strangely it tastes like avacodo @denel


I find the scent so intoxicating from loquat, chiku (sapota or mud apple) and jamun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Zee-shaun said:


> I find the scent so intoxicating from loquat, chiku (sapota or mud apple) and jamun.


Haven't had any of those in 10 years...


----------



## ghazi52

Jamun is one of the less known tropical fruits, but due to its high nutrient content and unique health benefits, it is a fruit that more people should be seeking out to boost their overall health.

*What is Jamun?*

Jamun is an evergreen fruiting tree bearing the scientific name _Syzygium cumini. _It is more commonly known as a black plum, but may also be called jambul, java plum or jamblang, depending on where you are in the world. This tree is native to the Indian subcontinent but has spread to other Asian nations and islands, in addition to being naturalized in the United States and some parts of South America. This tree is primarily cultivated for its fruit, which bears the same name and looks similar to a small plum or a large berry. The color changes from light green to pink to dark purple when it is fully mature.

The jamun fruit has a sweet and sour flavor and is known to be quite astringent, although this taste can vary depending on when you pick the fruit from. While it has been a part of cultural, religious, and culinary traditions in certain parts of the world for centuries, it is only recently becoming popular in the rest of the world.


*Black Plum Nutrition Facts*

Black plums contain a significant amount of vitamin C, iron, magnesium, B-family vitamins, and dietary fiber, as well as potassium, vitamin A and small amounts of protein. There is a moderate amount of calories, roughly 75 per cup, but there is a minimal amount of fat and no cholesterol to speak of.








Nutrition Facts
Java-plum, (jambolan), raw
* 
Nutrient* *Value
*
Water [g] 83.13
Energy [kcal] 60
Protein [g] 0.72
Total lipid (fat) [g] 0.23
Carbohydrate, by difference [g] 15.56
Calcium, Ca [mg] 19
Iron, Fe [mg] 0.19
Magnesium, Mg [mg] 15
Phosphorus, P [mg] 17
Potassium, K [mg] 79
Sodium, Na [mg] 14
Vitamin C, total ascorbic acid [mg] 14.3
Thiamin [mg] 0.01
Riboflavin [mg] 0.01
Niacin [mg] 0.26
Vitamin B-6 [mg] 0.04
Vitamin B-12 [µg] 0
Vitamin A, RAE [µg] 0
Vitamin A, IU [IU] 3
Fatty acids, total trans [g] 0
Cholesterol [mg] 0


*Black Plum Health Benefits*

Jamun is a black plum that aids in skin care and weight loss, relieves stomach pain, and boosts immunity. It can be used in salads, desserts, juices, and smoothies.


*Skin Care*

The Food Chemistry journal suggests that antioxidant-rich foods help treat many skin diseases. With plenty of vitamin A, vitamin E, and other antioxidants, jamun can improve the appearance of the skin by reducing oxidative stress and lowering inflammation levels.

*Protects Heart*

Regular consumption of jamun fruit or juice will help with high blood pressure, as the fruit contains notable levels of potassium, which is a vasodilator and reduces your risk of atherosclerosis and heart attacks.

*Boosts Immune System*

There is a good amount of vitamin C and other antioxidants in this fruit, which can help to stimulate the production of white blood cells and increase the strength of the immune system. Also, according to the Food Research International journal, black plums have antibacterial, antifungal, and anti-viral properties that help keep you protected from many diseases. 

*Improves Circulation*

The antioxidant enzymes in jamun extracts are critical for the production of hemoglobin, which the body needs to maintain healthy circulation and the delivery of oxygen and nutrients. 

*Weight Loss*

Being low in calories, jamun is a cherished addition to all weight loss diets. Plus it is also a source of dietary fiber so it helps to optimize digestion as well!


*Prevents Cancer*

Black plum has been known to have abundant antioxidants that inhibit the free radical activity in the body. This is confirmed by a study conducted in 2005. Another research published in 2011 has also confirmed that black plums have anticancer and chemopreventive properties. So it is not only good at preventing cancer but is also an aid when it comes to treating cancer!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Ganderyaan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

“China wants to gain market access for cherry from Gilgit-Baltistan – something which it didn’t have access earlier,” said Ministry of Food Security the Directorate of Plant Protection Department Deputy Director Shahid Abdullah.

Gilgit-Baltistan produces 4,000 metric tons of cherry per season. And since local consumption is limited, farmers export the fruit. Cherry is easily perishable fruit – with little shelf life – so Pakistan has been looking for nearby destinations to export cherry to. And China, being a next-door neighbour with an ever-growing appetite for the fruit, is the most viable option.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Humble Analyst

Indus Falcon said:


> Anyone a fan of "missi roti"?


Yes my moms used to bake now she does no cook as much


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## denel

ghazi52 said:


>


is that peach or nectarines - it is not clear.

excellent fruit for making mampoer!.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

I think it is nectarines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

denel said:


> is that peach or nectarines - it is not clear.
> 
> excellent fruit for making mampoer!.





ghazi52 said:


> I think it is nectarines.



Nope, those are Khubanis i.e. Apricots. The staple of Northern Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Humble Analyst

ghazi52 said:


> Swat valley KP


Subhan Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

خپلو کے ایک گھر کی چھت پر دھوپ میں سوکھتی خوبانیاں

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsifIjaz

ghazi52 said:


> N


Pakistani apricots.... This is the real deal in apricots.... i have not tasted better ones anywhere or from anywhere. One has to taste them to realize what they are missing. Mangoes, oranges, apricots, jamun / jumbul, Guava, kharbooza and falsa fruit from pakistan is unmatched.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

تازہ اخروٹ ۔گلگت بلتستان میں تازہ اخروٹ مارکیٹ میں آنے شروع ہو گئے ہیں جس نے بھی کھانے ہوں یا سردیوں کے لئے لینے ہون گلگت بلتستان دیامر کی مارکیٹ سے خرید کے ابھی سے سٹور کریں بعد مین مہنگے ہونے کا شکوہ نا کریں ۔
تازہ اخروٹ ضلع ۔دیامر ۔

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

زیرہ خالص اور قدرتی طور پہ پہاڑوں پہ اگتا ہے اسکو لوگ مختلف کھانوں میں زائقے اور خوشبو کے لئے استعمال کرتے ہیں ۔ جبکہ اس سردیوں میں اسکا کہوا بنا کر چھوٹے بچوں کو زکام کھانسی اور سینے کے انفکشن کے لئے بھی پلاتے ہیں ۔ضلع دیامر ،استور غذر کے پہاڑوں پہ پایا جاتا ہے ۔ اپنی خوراک میں قدرتی چیزوں کو شامل کریں تاکہ صحت مند رہا جا سکے ۔ جسے چاہئے وہ پیور قدرتی زیرہ خریدے ۔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Walnuts from Neelam valley ready to hit market

Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## ghazi52

Maywa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Not so peachy for Pakistan's peach growers*

October 13, 2019
https://tribune.com.pk/story/2078453/1-not-peachy-pakistans-peach-growers/






*PESHAWAR: *The mango may be Pakistan’s preferred fruit heavyweight, but the peach is no slouch either, at least in the country’s northern and northwestern regions.

Its popularity in those parts is best summed up by a well-known Pashto saying: “If the cost of your friendship is a peach, then I forsake your friendship.”

But although peaches currently cater to a rather niche local market, experts and growers believe there is a huge market for the fruit beyond Pakistan, particularly in the Gulf countries. The only thing holding Pakistani peaches back from glory in the international market, according to them, is the lack of a proper export policy and government support.

*‘Peach-perfect’ heartland*

Peaches, in Pakistan, are predominantly cultivated in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and Balochistan, particularly the Peshawar, Quetta, Swat, Chitral, Malakand and Kalat districts. The fruit usually starts ripening in May and continues to do so until the first week of September.

The two most important varieties grown in the country are the clingstone and freestone – named based on the way the fruit’s pit and flesh hold together – according to the Pakistan Research Council. In Peshawar, Swat’s Early Grand and Florida King 6-A and 8-A are the most popular cultivars. In Balochistan, the Golden Early, Shah Pasand and Shireen are the most sought-after varieties.

In K-P, a total of 6,330 hectares are dedicated to growing the fruit. Between 2013 and 2014, the province alone produced a whopping 36,155 tonnes of peaches.

According to a report by the Crop Reporting Service of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Swat produced 5,280 tonnes of peaches in 2018-2019, whereas Peshawar produced 1,066 tonnes, Mardan 2,825 tonnes, Malakand 1,190 tonnes, Lower Dir 1,033 tonnes, Buner 3,105 tonnes and Upper Dir 1,917 tonnes. Total production from the tribal district stood at 3,374 tonnes.

*Untapped potential*

Fazli Rabi, an orchard owner and major peach distributor from Swat insisted on an even higher production figure for his home district.

“Every year, Swat alone produces 6,400 tonnes of peaches,” he said, pointing out that 17 different varieties of peaches grow in the district.

“Not only is it one of the most favoured fruits in the region, the soil of Swat is ideal for peach production,” he said. “If the government takes some solid steps to promote this fruit, I think it will greatly contribute to our economy.

Speaking to The Express Tribune, the principal researcher officer at the Mingora Agriculture Research Centre, Dr Abdul Rauf said that every year, about 300,000 to 500,000 peaches are produced by each farm.

“The fruit is gradually becoming the main source of income for the farmers of Swat. If the government establishes a well-equipped storage system for fruits like peaches in the district, they will be able to export these fruits to other countries and contribute a great deal to our national exchequer”, Rauf added.

He added that every year, the Agriculture Research Centre in Mingora holds exhibitions for fruits like peaches and apples to promote the production of Swat.

“The exhibitions are not only attended by people from across the country but many foreigners also visit the yearly extravaganza and were appreciate it,” he said.

*Losing ground to climate change*

Lack of policies and government attention are not the only hurdle Pakistan’s peach growers face. Increasingly, climate change is posing another serious threat to the cultivation of the fruit.

“Peshawar and Swat have traditionally been the best part of Pakistan for peach cultivation,” said K-P Agriculture Extension Programme Director-General Muhammad Naseem. “But recent changes in the environment of the region have reduced the production as compared to the past.”

“Owing to rapid urbanisation and environmental changes, Peshawar has lost its capacity to produce huge quantities of the fruits like it used to in the past,” Naseem added. He told The Express Tribune that the Agriculture Extension Programme is working with farmers and is arranging different training sessions to educate them on how to boost production and generate more income through the fruit.

*No support post-harvest*

Even with the ideal climate and environmental conditions, however, Pakistan peach potential would be far from tapped. According to the K-P Crop Reporting Service, various factors such as the lack of post-harvest infrastructures, shortage of packaging houses, cool-chains, and poor-quality packaging keep Pakistani growers from bringing in maximum economic benefit.

The lack of certified fruit plants, limited processing facilities, the non-availability of soft loans, high cost of transportation and a dearth of collection points are some other serious issues that the peach industry faces.

“Peach farmers also face the non-availability of extension field services and extra-commissions, lack of irrigation water and distant markets along with crop diseases and pests,” said Deputy Director of K-P Horticulture Dr Hafiz Farhad . “There is a lot of potential for peach exports but farmers are facing troubles in obtaining the International Organisation for Standardisation (ISO) certification for the international market.”

“The government is now starting a programme for farmers to introduce certification facilities for quality assurance and the creation of market linkages for agriculture intervention in K-P,” Farhad added. “The programme will cost Rs286.527 million and will be a part of the Public Sector Development Programme,” he told The Express Tribune.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sargodha Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Kohat, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fitpOsitive

ghazi52 said:


> Kohat, KP


If I eneterd jannah, I will ask there for guava, specially the ones which red from inside.



Dubious said:


> I never understood what shatoot is
> 
> 
> I always got confused between phalsa and jamun...since I have never seen either nor really tasted either.....



Jamun or black plum:





Falsa fruit or Grewia asiatica:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## denel

ghazi52 said:


> زیرہ خالص اور قدرتی طور پہ پہاڑوں پہ اگتا ہے اسکو لوگ مختلف کھانوں میں زائقے اور خوشبو کے لئے استعمال کرتے ہیں ۔ جبکہ اس سردیوں میں اسکا کہوا بنا کر چھوٹے بچوں کو زکام کھانسی اور سینے کے انفکشن کے لئے بھی پلاتے ہیں ۔ضلع دیامر ،استور غذر کے پہاڑوں پہ پایا جاتا ہے ۔ اپنی خوراک میں قدرتی چیزوں کو شامل کریں تاکہ صحت مند رہا جا سکے ۔ جسے چاہئے وہ پیور قدرتی زیرہ خریدے ۔


Is this cumin?



fitpOsitive said:


> If I eneterd jannah, I will there for guava, specially the ones which red from inside.
> 
> 
> 
> Jamun or black plum:
> View attachment 587505
> 
> 
> Falsa fruit or Grewia asiatica:
> View attachment 587506


I love guava. here i cannot grow because of severe frost. Limited to growing oranges, lemons, now olives. Also lot of grapes and peaches/nectarines/apricots. Approx 100km north, mangoes can be grown - this line was up over 900km north; every year we had been seeing 40km+- mangoes could grown south of francistown - 22nd parallel; climate change effect. Approx 60km from here; i have seen people grow bananas just to try out; it is unheard of.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

denel said:


> Is this cumin



Yes,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A Pakistani farmer eats an Persimmon in a fruit orchard in Swat, Pakistan. Swat is famous for its high quality production of Persimmon.
Pic: VOA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sargodha, Punjab
Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Kohat, KP


Amroot


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Don't forget to ask for kala namak with those. Taste will blow your mind.


fitpOsitive said:


> If I eneterd jannah, I will ask there for guava, specially the ones which red from inside.
> 
> 
> 
> Jamun or black plum:
> View attachment 587505
> 
> 
> Falsa fruit or Grewia asiatica:
> View attachment 587506

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sea Buckthorn* 







اسکردو اور اس کے گردونواح، یعنی دوردراز پہاڑی علاقوں میں اگر آپ کو خواتین کے فعال بزنس گروپ نظر آئیں تو ایک خوشگوار حیرت تو ہوگی۔ مزید حیرت اس پر ہوگی کہ یہ تمام خواتین باقاعدہ تربیت یافتہ اور اپنے اپنے چھوٹے پیمانے پر کاروباری یونٹس چلارہی ہیں۔ گویا دنیا بھر میں اب معاشرے کی ترقی کےلیے ملازمتوں کے بجائے چھوٹے پیمانے پر جو ویمن اینٹریپرینیور
(women entrepreneur )
کا فلسفہ پیش کیا جارہا ہے اور جس پر عالمی سطح پر بڑی بڑی کانفرنسیں منعقد ہورہی ہیں، اس کا عملی نمونہ آپ اپنے شمالی علاقہ جات میں دیکھ سکتے ہیں۔

ہم نے ایک خاتون زبیدہ بی بی سے پوچھا کہ وہ سالانہ کتنے پیسے کمالیتی ہیں؟ تو انہوں نے نہایت خوشی سے بتایا کہ وہ سالانہ 80 ہزار سے ایک لاکھ تک کما لیتی ہیں۔ انہوں نے مزید بتایا کہ انہیں ’’اندازہ ہی نہیں تھا کہ یہ جھاڑی ’سی بک تھارن‘ جو ہمارے علاقے میں اگی ہوئی ہے، اتنے کام کی ہوسکتی ہے۔ ہم تو اسے صرف جلانے کےلیے استعمال کرتے چلے آئے ہیں۔‘‘

یہ سی بک تھارن (Sea Buckthorn) جھاڑی ہی کا کمال ہے کہ اس سے پانچ سے چھ ہزار لوگوں کا روزگار وابستہ ہے اور کم از کم چار سو خواتین اس جھاڑی سے مختلف مصنوعات کی تیاری کے کام سے وابستہ ہیں۔ یہ ایک ایسا انقلاب ہے جو دھیرے دھیرے پہاڑی علاقوں میں تبدیلی کا نقیب ثابت ہورہا ہے۔ تاہم بہت کچھ کرنا ابھی باقی ہے۔

پاکستان کو اللہ تعالیٰ نے بے شمار حیاتیاتی انواع اور قدرتی وسائل سے نوازا ہے۔ ان ہی میں ایک ’’سی بک تھارن‘‘ نامی ایک خودرو جھاڑی دار پودا بھی ہے۔ یہ پودا بلوچستان، خیبرپختونخوا اور شمالی علاقہ جات میں بکثرت پایا جاتا ہے۔ اس میں خشک سالی کی صورت میں بھی نشوونما پانے کی صلاحیت پائی جاتی ہے۔ یہ شدید سرد و گرم موسموں اور زیر زمین نمکیات کے مقابلے میں مدافعتی قوت کا حامل ہے۔ اس لیے کسی بھی قسم کے موسمی حالات کی حامل زمین میں بھی بہ آسانی پنپ جاتا ہے۔ ہم اسے ایک طرح کی بیری یا بیر کا پودا بھی کہہ سکتے ہیں، کیونکہ اس پودے میں بیر کی طرح کانٹے ہوتے ہیں اور اس کا پھل بھی جنگلی بیری کی طرح کا ہوتا ہے۔ ہمارے ان قصبوں اور دیہاتوں میں جہاں یہ پایا جاتا ہے، اسے نوکیلے کانٹوں کی وجہ سے زیادہ تر دفاعی باڑھ یا پھر بطور ایندھن استعمال کیا جاتا ہے۔ کچھ عرصہ قبل تک اس کا پھل کوئی مقبولیت حاصل نہیں کرسکا تھا اور نہ ہی اس کی افادیت کے بارے میں عوام کو زیادہ علم تھا، لیکن اب صورت حال بدل چکی ہے۔

ماہرین کے مطابق سی بک تھورن کے بیری نما پھل کے بیج، گودے اور رس میں 190 سے زیادہ غذائی مرکبات موجود ہیں جن میں لاتعداد طبی خوبیاں پائی جاتی ہیں۔ یہی وجہ ہے کہ دنیا کے بعض ترقی یافتہ ممالک مثلاً چین، روس، یورپ اور شمالی امریکا اس پودے کے غذائی مرکبات کے ذریعے تجارتی فوائد حاصل کررہے ہیں اور یہ تجارت اربوں ڈالر سالانہ پر مشتمل ہے۔ صرف چین میں اس وقت 200 کے قریب کارخانوں میں اس جنگلی بیر کے ذریعے ادویہ، غذا اور بناؤ سنگھار کی اشیا تیار ہورہی ہیں۔

1996 میں اس جنگلی بیر کے چینی ماہر پروفیسر لیورونجن نے گلگت، چترال، اسکردو اور سوات کی وادیوں کا ابتدائی دورہ کرکے اندازہ لگایا تھا کہ پاکستان میں یہ پودا تقریباً تین ہزار ہیکٹر پر پیدا ہورہا ہے، جس سے سالانہ بارہ سو سے ڈھائی ہزار ٹن تک پھل حاصل کیا جاسکتا ہے۔ پروفیسر رونجن کا خیال تھا کہ اس پودے کی کاشت اور نشوونما کےلیے پاکستان کے موسمی حالات اور آب و ہوا نہایت موزوں ہیں۔ پروفیسر رونجن کے اس ابتدائی جائزے کی بنیاد پر چند سال قبل حکومت پاکستان کی وفاقی وزارت برائے غذا و زراعت نے آئی سی موڈ (ICIMOD) نامی ادارے کے تعاون سے، بارانی اراضی پر تحقیق و ترقی کے قومی ادارے (PARC-AZRI) کے ذریعے تجرباتی منصوبے پر کام شروع کیا تھا۔ کاشت کاروں کو پودے اور اس کے پھل کی افادیت سے روشناس کرانے کے ضمن میں منصوبے کو کامیابی حاصل ہوئی۔ بعدازاں اسکردو میں کاشت کاروں کی سہولت کی خاطر ایک کارخانہ بھی لگایا گیا جہاں اس بیری کا عرق نکالا جانا مقصود تھا۔ اسکردو میں پاکستان کونسل آف سائنٹفک اینڈ انڈسٹریل ریسرچ (PCSIR) کا دفتر بھی موجود ہے، جو اس ضمن میں بہت فعال ہے۔

اسکردو کے قرب و جوار میں واقع دیہات کے لوگوں کو محدود پیمانے پر ہی سہی لیکن اس خودرو پودے کی تجارتی اہمیت کا اندازہ ہوگیا ہے۔ اسی وجہ سے وہ سی بک تھورن کی حفاظت کےلیے انتظامات کررہے ہیں۔ بعض جگہوں پر یہ بھی دیکھا گیا ہے کہ جس زمین پر یہ موجود ہے، اس کے مالکان نے اس رقبے کو چار دیواری میں محفوظ کرلیا ہے۔ اس کی حفاظت اور باقاعدہ کاشت پر بھی توجہ دی جانے لگی ہے۔

اس سلسلے میں ہم مقامی تنظیم ’’پاک سی بک تھارن انٹرنیشنل‘‘ کے کام کو نظر انداز نہیں کرسکتے۔ یہ تنظیم ان علاقوں میں 2002 سے کام کررہی ہے۔ اس تنظیم کے بانی غلام نبی شگری ہیں۔ انہوں نے بتایا کہ پچھلے 17 سال میں ان کی تنظیم نے ہزاروں افراد میں سی بک تھارن کی غذائی اور طبی اہمیت کے حوالے سے آگاہی فراہم کی ہے، خصوصاً خواتین میں۔ اب تک باقاعدہ 400 سے زائد خواتین کو سی بک تھارن کی مختلف مصنوعات تیار کرنے کے حوالے سے تربیت دی جاچکی ہے۔ اس جھاڑی کی مربوط پیداوار کےلیے کسانوں اور کاشت کاروں کو بھی معلومات فراہم کی جاتی ہیں۔ ان ہی کی تنظیم کے تحت تقریباً ہر سال 100 ٹن سے زائد سی بک تھارن کے خشک پھل ایکسپورٹ کیے جاتے ہیں۔ 70 فیصد سے زائد مصنوعات یورپی ممالک کو سپلائی کی جاتی ہیں جبکہ تیس فیصد اندرون ملک استعال ہوتی ہیں۔

سی بک تھارن کی مصنوعات میں اس کا خشک پھل سب سے اہم ہے جسے ’’بیری‘‘ بھی کہا جاتا ہے۔ علاوہ ازیں، اسی ’’بیری‘‘ سے کشید کیا ہوا تیل، پاؤڈر، جام، ڈائٹ جام، کینڈی، چائے اور اسکن کیئر آئل قابل ذکر ہیں۔ اسے ہر شکل میں کھایا جاسکتا ہے۔ دنیا بھر میں اس کی غذائی اور طبی اہمیت تسلیم کی جاچکی ہے؛ لیکن یہ بھی ایک حقیقت ہے کہ پاکستان میں اس کا استعمال بہت کم ہے۔

ایسے میں کہ جب پاکستان کی زرعی پیداوار روز بروز بڑھتی ہوئی آبادی کی غذائی ضروریات پوری کرنے میں ناکافی ہوتی جارہی ہے، تو غیر روایتی اور قدرتی توانائی فراہم کرنے والے وسائل کی تلاش ناگزیر ہوگئی ہے جس کے اجزا سے غذا کو متوازن بنانے کے ضروری عناصر حاصل کیے جاسکیں نیز جن کی شمولیت سے غذا متوازن جسمانی ضروریات کے عین مطابق ہوسکے۔ علاوہ ازیں زراعت سے وابستہ طبقے کو نئی نئی چیزوں کی کاشت اور آمدنی کے حصول کا راستہ بھی سُجھایا جائے۔


ضرورت اس بات کی ہے کہ ہمارے پالیسی ساز، زرعی، طبی اور غذائی تحقیق کے ادارے اور ترقیاتی شعبے اس پھل سے بھرپور فائدہ اٹھانے کےلیے باضابطہ تحقیق اور عملی کوششیں کریں تاکہ اس خودرو پودے کے فوائد سے بھرپور فائدہ اٹھا کر غربت میں کمی اور پائیدار معاشی ترقی کی راہ پر چلا جاسکے۔

*غذائی اہمیت
غ*ذا کو صرف زبان کا چٹخارہ یا پیٹ بھرنے کا ذریعہ سمجھا جائے تو یہ غلط ہوگا۔ حقیقت میں متوازن غذا وہ ہے جس سے جسم کو درکار توانائی ملے۔ متوازن غذا کے حوالے سے دیکھیں تو اس جھاڑی کے پھل، گٹھلی، گودے اور عرق میں 197 سے زیادہ مفید وٹامنز پائے گئے ہیں۔ ان میں وٹامن ’سی‘ اور وٹامن ’ای‘ کے علاوہ مختلف معدنیات اور مفید کیمیائی عناصر بھی شامل ہیں۔ بظاہر معمولی سا نظر آنے والا ایک خودرو پھل صحت و توانائی کےلیے درکار تمام ضروری غذائی اجزا سے بھرپور ہے۔ اگر اس کے اجزا روزمرہ کی غذائی اشیا مثلاً جوس، جیلی، جیم، مارملیڈ، ٹافیوں اور چاکلیٹ وغیرہ میں بھی شامل کرلیے جائیں تو اس سے جسم کو درکار توانائی اور ضروری کیمیائی مادّوں کا بڑا حصہ فراہم ہوسکتا ہے۔

طبی اہمیت
سائنس دانوں کا کہنا ہے سی بک تھورن کے بیری نما پھل میں کچھ ایسے قدرتی حیاتیاتی اجزا شامل ہیں جو طبی نقطہ نظر سے شریانوں میں خون کی رکاوٹ، امراض قلب، اعصابی کمزوری، ورم، جلدی خارش، بڑھاپے میں کمزوری جیسی عام بیماریوں اور جسمانی تکالیف میں فائدہ پہنچانے کی صلاحیت رکھتے ہیں۔ اگرچہ سی بک تھورن کے پھل اور اس کے مختلف اجزا پر تحقیق کا سلسلہ ہنوز جاری ہے لیکن چین، کینیڈا اور بعض یورپی ممالک میں مختلف امراض کے علاج کےلیے اس کا استعمال عام طور پر کیا جارہا ہے۔ خصوصاً چین اور روس میں تو اس سے تیار کردہ طبی ادویہ بہت مقبول ہیں۔

بعض جلدی امراض، آگ سے جلنے، حتیٰ کہ تابکاری وغیرہ کے اثرات کے علاج کےلیے بھی اس پودے کے پتوں سے تیل نکال کر مرہم تیار کرکے کامیابی سے استعمال کیا جارہا ہے۔ 1986 میں روس کے چرنوبل کے مقام پر موجود جوہری توانائی کے مرکز میں ہونے والے حادثے کے بعض متاثرین کا علاج اس تیل اور مرہم سے کامیابی کے ساتھ کیا گیا۔ علاوہ ازیں اس تیل میں بالائے بنفشی شعاعوں (الٹراوائلٹ ریز) کو جذب کرنے کی بھی صلاحیت پائی گئی ہے۔ اسی خاصیت کی بنا پر اس کا استعمال جلد کو دھوپ سے بچانے والی کریم اور لوشن کی تیاری میں بھی کیا جارہا ہے۔
*
ماحولیاتی اہمیت*
سی بک تھورن کی جڑیں چونکہ زمین میں خاصی دور تک پھیل جاتی ہیں، اس لیے زمین کی بردگی روکنے کےلیے یہ ایک انتہائی موزوں اور اہم پودا ہے۔ گزشتہ چند دہائیوں سے ملک کے پہاڑی علاقوں میں جنگلات کے تیزی سے کٹنے کے باعث بارشوں میں پہاڑی ڈھلوانوں کی مٹی کو بہہ جانے سے روکنے کے ضمن میں یہ خودرو جھاڑی مددگار ثابت ہوسکتی ہے۔ علاوہ ازیں وہ علاقے جہاں زمین بوسیدگی کا شکار ہے یا زمینی بردگی کا عمل تیز ہے، وہاں اس کی کاشت کو فروغ دے کر نہایت کم قیمت پر ماحولیاتی انحطاط کو روکا جاسکتا ہے۔

*زراعت*
سی بک تھورن میں جراثیم یا کیڑے مکوڑوں سے بچاؤ کی قدرتی اہلیت موجود ہے۔ اس لیے جہاں یہ وافر مقدار میں موجود ہوتا ہے، وہاں فصلوں کو نقصان دہ حشرات الارض اور کیڑے مکوڑوں سے بچاؤ کےلیے مہنگی جراثیم کش اور ماحول اور قدرتی وسائل کو نقصان پہنچانے والی کیمیائی ادویہ کے استعمال کی ضرورت پیش نہیں آتی۔ یہ بات نہ صرف ماحول کو خوشگوار رکھنے کا باعث بنتی ہے بلکہ فصل کو قدرتی انداز میں پنپنے اور کسان کےلیے بہتر منافع حاصل کرنے کا سبب بھی بنتی ہے۔

تحریر :شبینہ فراز


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ghazi52 said:


> Walnuts from Neelam valley ready to hit market


Have you eaten fresh walnuts? 
They are so sweet when fresh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistansdefender said:


> Have you eaten fresh walnuts?
> They are so sweet when fresh.



Yes.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak_Sher

ghazi52 said:


> Sargodha, Punjab
> Today


Beautiful pictures. Tx for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fresh from farm today...


----------



## ghazi52

Fresh Oranges of Khanpur...
District Haripur....Hazara.
22.12.2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Sargodha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sargodha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Cherry Gardens .. Balochistan *







*..*


*APPLE GARDENS .. KHAD KOCHA VISIT , MASTUNG *


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*“Anjeer”*





Fig is among oldest fruits to be cultivated on earth. Fig has different name in different languages. In Urdu, Hindi, Gujrati and Kashmiri it is called *“Anjeer”. *In Arabic it is called “Teen”. In French it is called “Figu” and in Turkey it is called “Anjir”. Fig is a very important fruit of the world. It has a unique importance in the Muslim world. It is said to be fruit of heaven. This is a very old plant on earth. It is evidence that fig is cultivated before about 2000-3000 BC. Therefore, this is very ancient fruit. In Holly Qur’an, the great Allah use the word Wat’teen whose meaning is “Tree of fig”. There is a whole chapter in the Holly Qur’an by the name of Teen. Now we understand the importance from this phrase. Top 10 Fig producing countries in the world are Turkey, Egypt, Algeria, Morocco, Iran, Syria, USA, Brazil, Albania and Tunisia.

The scientific name of fig is Ficus carica. Ficus is a genus and carica is a specie. Fig belong to moraceae family. The origin of fig is Mediterranean region and western Asia. It is an umbrella type tree with spreading branches and 7-10 m in height. Leaf of fig are broad with grey color branches. Fig bear twice in a year. Flowers are unisexual. 1st bearing on previous year growth and 2nd is on new emerging shot. Fig is botanically multiple fruit. The hollow fleshy fruit of fig is known as syconium. Fruit contains numerous seeds. The color of fruit is green when ripe changing into blue or brown and fruit become soften.

Fig can be grown on wide range of soil. But fig give batter production on deep soils, light sand, rich loam, heavy clay and limestone soils with sufficient drainage. The pH of soil should be in between 6-6.5. Fig can tolerate heavy drought and adequate salt. Therefore semiarid, tropical and subtropical climate is best for fig growing. It should have a dry climate with light early spring rains. Too much dry and hot condition because fruit drop in fig. Plant require 8 hours of sunlight for batter growth.

Figs can be eaten in both form fresh and dried. It also be used in making jams and pickles. Fig is transport in dry or processed form. Once the fig is pick and do not transport in fresh form for distant market because fresh fig has very short shelf life. Different type of food products of fig is being use like fig paste, fig concentrate, fig powder, fig nuggets and sliced figs. Fig is being used in making fig jam. Flavor of fig is extracted and use in other product. 30 percent oil is contained by the fatty acids. Fig oil is edible and use as grease and lubricant. Humectants of figs make them a beneficial constituent in such wellbeing and loveliness goods as soap, conditioners and scent.

After the fruit harvesting, leaves of fig are being used for animal fodder in India. In southern France, perfume substantial also obtained by fig leaves, the fresh leaves produce a woody-mossy scent. Calcium and fiber also found high quantity in fig. Experiments prove that dry figs of Mission variety are high in fiber, copper, manganese, magnesium, potassium, calcium and vitamin K according to human needs. Fig comprise small quantities of additional minerals. It is also use as antioxidants. Fig is a good source of flavonoids and polyphenols. Two figs produced a significant increase in plasma antioxidant capacity. Eight ounces of figs provide 30 percent of the recommended daily fiber. Figs have a reservoir of potassium and manganese. Fig fulfil 6% daily need of vitamin A, 9% of B1, 13% of B6, 10% of vitamin E and 13% of vitamin K. Kidney or gallbladder patients cannot use fig in high amount because it contains oxalates. The leaves of fig has less amount of insulin and triglycerides.

Fig can be produce by both methods sexually and a sexually. For seedling seed are sown in the seedbed. Seeds are extracted from well develop dried and disease-free fruits. For asexual methods, ground- or air-layering are used for the raising of plant. For rapid multiplication of plant tissue culture technique is use in Greece. Cutting method also be done in propagation of plant. Fungicide apply after slanting cut. Cleft- or bark-grafting also use in propagation of fig. Top working also use in fig to replace the old one nonproductive by new ones.

The panting distance of row to row and plant to plant should be 5×5 meter. 160 plant should be planted in an acre. The fruit yield also affected by the different planting densities. However low yield also improved by high density method. Plant get earlier cropping and give higher yield with improve fruit quality and profitability. The yield of fig is about 8-16 kg per plant in India depending upon the cultivars. Fig cultivation in Pakistan is about 875,000 hectares and their production 7,200,000 tons of fruits. The average production of fig is about 8.23 tons per hectare, this yield is very low as compared to advanced countries i.e. 20-25 tons per hectare. This production not meet the need of whole county, a high amount of fig imports from Iran, Afghanistan Turkey and other central Asian republic countries to meet the requirement of fig.

Pruning and training are very important in maintaining the yield and quality of fruit. After planting side branches are removed to increase the apical growth. Heavy pruning is recommended in the fig cultivation. Dead and disease able part remove immediately. The insect pest and diseases have remarkable effect on yield. Fig mosaic and fig rust are the common diseases of fig. Apply the bordeaux mixture to control the problem. Root-knot nematode is also a big problem in fig cultivation. Different nematicides are being used to lesson this problem. Fig stem borer can be control by applying of phorate granules and fig fly can be control by spraying Demecron (0.05% spray). Mealy bugs and scale insects also control by using of different insecticide.

Harvest the fig when fully ripe keep fresh figs cold to slow deterioration. Use them immediately or store in a plastic bag in the coldest part. Figs can be frozen whole, sliced or peeled in a sealed container for ten to twelve months. Canned figs will be good for a year in your pantry. Dried figs can be stored in the original sealed package at room temperature for a month. For long storage, store them in to refrigerator, from six months to a year. Opened dry figs should be shifted to a sealable plastic bag and kept in the refrigerator.

There are about more than 470 varieties of edible fig. But commercially grown verities are Celeste, Brown Turkey, Brunswick, Marseilles, Adriatic, Genoa, Purple Genca and Black Ischia. These verities are grown in different areas of world. High density verities are Black Mission and Brown Turkey. Fig plant is liked throughout the world due to its health benefits. Fig is use for the prevention of constipation, effective in weight loss, reducing the hypertension, effective in treatment of diabetes, preventing the colon, breast cancer and cardiac disease. Fig is used in strengthening the bones, good for hairs and skin and lesson the cholesterol level in the body and curing the sour throat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistansdefender

If only we plant orchids of figs. I don't think there are in Pakistan. 
And our people cannot eat common fruits such as figs and cherries and apples because they are so expensive despite a local crop.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

تازہ تازہ امرود کھانے کا موڈ ھے تو آ جاؤ دوستو

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## s@@d

ghazi52 said:


> تازہ تازہ امرود کھانے کا موڈ ھے تو آ جاؤ دوستو


bhai 2 bar dodge howa... bilkul kachy amrood mily...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamahir

ghazi52 said:


>



Beautiful !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

ghazi52 said:


> تازہ تازہ امرود کھانے کا موڈ ھے تو آ جاؤ دوستو


Mode tu boht hai per aana mushkil hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Garden of khaplu fort
Its apple time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mulberry (mrach) fruits from Chitral Valley, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

ghazi52 said:


>


Oy hoay, these shehtoots. Which part of Pakistan is this?


----------



## ghazi52

fitpOsitive said:


> Oy hoay, these shehtoots. Which part of Pakistan is this?



Some where in Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## xuxu1457

ghazi52 said:


> Mulberry (mrach) fruits from Chitral Valley, KP


When I was a child，Climbing the tree to get it。


----------



## ghazi52

Today KP.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Water Nut | Sanghara*


----------



## ghazi52

لسوڑا


----------



## ghazi52

Today fruit at Iftar, Lowkate is their


.


----------



## ghazi52

Teenday


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Nilgiri

Do you have a personal favourite? @ghazi52


----------



## ghazi52

Mango and dates.



Nilgiri said:


> Do you have a personal favourite? @ghazi52

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lotus seeds. Available from the fishing communities in the Indus wetlands and lakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

گلگت بلتستان کے کچھ علاقوں میں چیری تیار ہو گئی ہے
لاک ڈاؤن اور کرونے کی وجہ سے پورے پاکستان میں پہنچانا شاید ممکن نا ہو جسکی وجہ سے کافی نقصانات کا اندیشہ بھی پایا جاتا ہے ۔ جنہوں نے ہمارے علاقوں میں چیری کھائی ہے وہ بخوبی اس کے ذائقے سے واقف ہونگے ۔
چلاس ضلع دیامر

Cherry has been prepared in some areas of Gilgit Baltistan

It is not possible to deliver all over Pakistan due to lockdown and Corona , because of which is also afraid of enough losses. Those who have eaten cherry in our areas will be aware of their taste.

Chilas, District Diamer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Mar khanay


----------



## ghazi52

Cherry Season in Gilgit Baltistan....❤️❤️


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Pakistansdefender

Aam kyun nhn arha? 
Mera to koi farm bhi nhn hai. Lakin aam ki fasal na kherab ho gaya us ka aisa dar para hai jaisa mera farm ho. Lol


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistansdefender said:


> Aam kyun nhn arha?
> Mera to koi farm bhi nhn hai. Lakin aam ki fasal na kherab ho gaya us ka aisa dar para hai jaisa mera farm ho. Lol















Sindhri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Red Blood Orange, Haripur.


----------



## KediKesenFare3

I bought one package of the honey mango (yellow). Delicious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

KediKesenFare said:


> I bought one package of the honey mango (yellow). Delicious.



It was Pakistani mango? Or turkey grows?


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Nilgiri said:


> It was Pakistani mango? Or turkey grows?


It was from Pakistan. They were yellow and sweet like honey. Quite expensive, tbh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Clearly

ghazi52 said:


>



Season of joy!



ghazi52 said:


>



Ye kya hai? Kacha kacha kuch?


----------



## ghazi52

Clearly said:


> Ye kya hai? Kacha kacha kuch?



Khobani

*GB – Pakistan’s largest apricot producing region*




By Sultan Shoaib

GILGIT, APP: Gilgit-Baltistan is one of the most beautiful regions of Pakistan. Nature has gifted this region with immense beauty and blessings, including the highest peaks, lakes, and largest glaciers, rivers and variety of fruits.
One of the most precious gifts by Allah is the blessing of apricot, the major one among the variety of fruits in Gilgit Baltistan.

The region is the largest apricot producing region in Pakistan. Apricots is the most common fruit grown with an average of 15 trees per household and it is estimated there are a total of 2,971,935 apricot trees in GB.
It merits a mention here that apricots are by far the single largest livelihood source with immediate commercial potential for a significant proportion of population in Gilgit-Baltistan.
Moreover, about 40 per cent of the rural households in the region annually earn Rs 5,000 to 6,000 from apricot and its byproducts.
Apricot has a long and interesting history. It is generally believed that the origin of apricot is in China and Central Asia, where the fruit has been cultivated for food as well as for its therapeutic properties for more than 4,000 years. The apricot tree has also been grown in neighbouring India and Tibet since times immemorial. According to
ancient records, the Hunzas, who inhabited the Himalayan Mountains in the northern regions of present-day Pakistan and were acknowledged for their vigour and long life span, cultivated and treasured apricot for its aptitude to foster health for more than 1500 years.

Apricots not only taste good, they are also packed with good nutrients. Some of the nutrients found in apricots include: vitamin A and C, fiber, and potassium, which can help protect eyes and heart as well as digestive system. Dried apricots are an excellent source of iron.

In Gilgit Baltistan, apricots along with other deciduous fruits are primarily produced as cash crops where majority of families grow apricot. The practice of planting seeds from the best trees over an extended period of time has resulted in an incredible amount of variation.

Fruits have mainly been produced to meet annual family needs for dry fruit particularly during severe winter. Among all respondents 76% ranked apricot as their most preferred fruit tree. Because apricot would meet most of their subsistence needs. Dried apricot and kernels are main dry fruits for winter. Most fuel wood is obtained from apricot trees. Oil from kernels is obtained for various domestic uses. Cracked kernel shells are also used as fuel.
Thirty per cent of the rural households in GB annually earn between Rs 6,000 to 8000 from apricot and its by-products. A farmer often has as few as two or three trees of the same cultivar mixed with other.

Varieties of apricot grown in Baltistan are Halmand, Wahphochuli, Lonakpochuli, Sherakarpochuli Shakhanda, Margulam, Karpochuli, Ambah, Staachuli, Khochuli and Brochuli.

Names of some local cultivars of Gilgit region are Dugli, Neeli, Bedeiri, Chalpachu, Loli, Frugui, Khormagui, Alishah Kakas etc.

In Hunza, one of the larger fruited cultivars has outstanding quality for both fresh as well as dry use, with high soluble solids, pronounced aroma, and rich flavour. Alishah Kakas is another favourite in Hunza because of its exceptionally high soluble solids, fine quality and firm texture making it suitable for shipping fresh and excellent for drying.

In Ghizer another cultivar – Dugli – is the best because it has two edible kernels inside it, besides being of larger size.

Most apricot cultivars blossom in early March. The blossoming time is about a fortnight and may be prolonged or shortened by the presence or absence of cold spell. Considerable variation is also shown by different cultivars in their blossoming habits. The incidence of frost during March is common and considerable damage to apricot crop is annually experienced.

The share of GB in apricot production is 114,286 tons. The GB’s contribution to the country’s economy can be enhanced, besides improving the fate of farmers and investors, in future by creating easy access to Russia through the CPEC as the country is the world’s largest importer of dry apricot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jamun










Java Plum/Black Jamun Nutrient Content

There is wide range of nutrients available in java plum/black jamun fruit which has a lot of health benefits.

These fruits are rich in minerals such as calcium, potassium, magnesium, sodium and phosphorus.

The peel, fruit pulp and seed contain high amounts of a group of antioxidants called polyphenols and Vitamin C. Bioactive compounds described for black plum comprise of tannins, anthocyanin (pigment), sterols, triterpenes, coumarins, glycosides, alkaloids, reducing compounds and ");

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*5 reasons why falsas are a great guilt-free snack*

Falsas will cure your stomach ache, fight cancer and keep you looking young!






With the sweltering heat, summer also brings with it some truly delicious fruits — and we have to say, falsas are one of our favourites!

Juice them, sprinkle them on your salad or eat them raw, this seasonal fruit can be enjoyed in so many ways.

What's best is that falsas are actually a really nutritious snack. And we don't just mean how it's refreshing in the summer and perfect for getting rid of a heatstroke. We mean it's pretty much a super-food.

Here's why you should obsess over falsas this summer.


*1) It's great for your tummy*

Falsa juice works as a digestive... with added benefits! According to the Encyclopedia of World Medicinal Plants, it will not only help regulate digestion, but also serves as a great coolant and restores hydration to the body during a stomach flu. That's a double win!

According to botanical experts, stomach pain can be treated by drinking falsa juice (but we recommend you consult a doctor to avoid allergic reactions or similar):

Add 3g roasted carom seeds (_ajwain_) to 25-30ml falsa juice and stir and warm a bit. Drink to relieve pain.


*2) It strengthens your heart*

Falsas are said to relieve inflammation, which makes it a good heart tonic.

Here's a recipe, but again _this is not a substitute for doctor's advice or medicine!_

Add a pinch of rock salt and black pepper to 50ml falsa juice and mix well. You can also add sugar for taste.


*3) It can scare away cancer*

The fruit is full of antioxidants and is used to reduce cancer risk.

This makes it a great antidote for all the potentially harmful foods we consume.


*4) It'll satisfy diabetics' sweet (and sour) tooth*

That's right, falsa is no guilty pleasure! It is pure joy for everyone!

According to an article published by the Pakistan Journal of Pharmaceutical Sciences, falsa is a low glycemic index food, which means it can be enjoyed by diabetics and patients with cardiovascular diseases.


*5) It'll keep you young*

Wanna know a secret? If a food is naturally purple it's an antioxidant loaded with anthocyanins.

This chemical helps protect collagen and restores youthful skin. It's also known for purifying the blood which means falsas help in clearing out your skin, so munch away for that healthy glow!


----------



## Enigma SIG

ghazi52 said:


> Lotus seeds. Available from the fishing communities in the Indus wetlands and lakes.


Careful with that stuff. You almost triggered_ Trypophobia._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Summer delight


----------



## ghazi52

Chibbar
چبھڑ - سرائیکی
...
Cucamelon: Not the Love Child of a Cucumber and a Watermelon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

ghazi52 said:


> Chibbar
> چبھڑ - سرائیکی
> ...
> Cucamelon: Not the Love Child of a Cucumber and a Watermelon.



You cook these into a curry?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lasoory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cherry.... GB







.

Dates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Nilgiri said:


> You cook these into a curry?


These are cuca melons. 
These are actually tiny cucumbers that look like melons. Some say they taste like lemons. Seeds avalible in lahore karachi. Very popular among gardening community.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Drying apricots in Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Amlok hai

Japani phal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

· 
Tell me which fruit are these

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

ghazi52 said:


> ·
> Tell me which fruit are these



its called Falsa in urdu


----------



## ghazi52

*لسوڑے اچار بڑا مذے کا ھوتا ھے*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peanut field............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In Phasto mashori 
In Sindhi gedura

"shoghon" in Balti language

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

GB


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Ahmet Pasha

It's juice is best


AsifIjaz said:


> its called Falsa in urdu



Lychee???


ghazi52 said:


> In Phasto mashori
> In Sindhi gedura
> 
> "shoghon" in Balti language


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Fruit Market..


----------



## ghazi52

Sindhi Cucumbers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fitpOsitive

ghazi52 said:


> Sindhi Cucumbers


Wangas. This thing is exclusive.


----------



## AsifIjaz

ghazi52 said:


> Sindhi Cucumbers


These are wangas... best in cucumber family.. i enjoyed eating them with lemon juice and chat masala sprinkled on them


----------



## ghazi52

*Loquat*


----------



## denel

ghazi52 said:


>


Figs?


----------



## ghazi52

*Snake Gourd*






Another squash! These squash look like snakes and taste like very savoury pumpkins, and are cooked into curries year round.



*Taro*






Known locally as arvi, taro is a root vegetable that, when cooked, resembles a squidgy potato. Commonly diced and cooked into a curry, often with a portion of meat. Available most of the year.



*Apple gourd*






Apple gourd is much better known in the subcontinent as ‘_tindeh_‘, and it’s yet another type of squash. It’s similar in texture and flavour to the yellow squash that westerners might be familiar with, and gets its English name from its distinctive shape. Available in spring.



denel said:


> Figs?




*Eriobotrya japonica ‘sherry’.*

This loquat tree produces clusters of small (1-2 inches) in size, round to oval pear shape yellow-orange fruit. The skin is smooth and sometimes has a red blush on top of the orangish yellow color. The flesh is sweet and juicy, somewhat like an apricot. A self-fertile tree that produces lots of fruits in the Summer months of late April to June.

Light Needs: Moderate sun.
Watering Needs: Needs regular watering – weekly, or more often in extreme heat.
Average Landscape Size: Grows 10-20 ft. in height and 10-15 ft. in width.
Harvest: Winter- Early Spring.
Fruit: Golden Loquat.
Poisonous: No.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*SIALKOT: A street vendor showering water on seasonal fruit Lychee to keep it fresh to attract customers.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denel

ghazi52 said:


> Sindhi Cucumbers


man, you got me on this one - i thought these were guavas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Apricots season in Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52

*Jamun is a very useful fruit*

It's iron full fruit that proves effective in blood cleaning because it ensure oxygen found blood supply.
Blood increases
Because it is full of iron, it helps to bring low level of hemoglobin as well, and thus helps to reduce the risk of animamia.
Nizam ہ ạḍm ہ does better
The features of jamun's body are very effective for the treatment of different problems, especially those who are often victims of the victims of bad and acidiots.
Best for skin
This fruit helps to keep the skin clean from fresh, smooth and nail.
Germs
Different ingredients in it make it germs, which reduces the risk of different infection.
Protection from seasonal diseases
Since there is a lot of Vitamin C, eating it helps the body and defense system from common seasonal diseases.
Protection from heart diseases
In this the amount of potassium is also appropriate which is very useful for the health of the heart and helps to reduce the risk of stroke and heart attack by stopping blood.
Diabetes controls
The ingredients in it help control diabetes, research reports know that jamun is a fruit to reduce the level of blood glucose, the flwnwỷ ڈ z have effects that are against insulin Work and increase the sensitivity of insulin the body.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Lichi
لیچی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsifIjaz

ghazi52 said:


>



Damn you... have some mercy man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

After raining in Cholistan, this is a natural vegetable that comes out of sandy ground. This is also called the locals (Ghambi).Mushroom . The one which is cooked and eaten is eaten with great interest. In which Allah Almighty kept many vitamins...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

After rain in Cholistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

کچھ دن پہلے میں نے چولستان روہی میں ھونے والے کڑی کے پھولوں کے بارے میں کچھ بتایا تھا.اس پوسٹ میں کڑی فروٹ جس کو ڈیلے کہتے ہیں جس کو اچار کیلئے استعمال کے علاوہ. جب لال رنگ میں تبدیل ہو جائے تو اس کو کھایا بھی جا سکتا ہے...

A few days ago, I told you something about the flowers of the girl in Cholistan Ruhi. Bitter fruit in this post, which is called Delay, other than use for pickles. When it turns to red, it can also be eaten...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Crop of Channu from Noorpur Thal, Khushab, Punjab


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## denel

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 672588


guavas?


----------



## Zee-shaun

denel said:


> guavas?



It looks like loquat to me. A local fruit that comes in varieties from Pakistan to China and Japan.


----------



## ghazi52

denel said:


> guavas?




Yes.


----------



## ghazi52

Zee-shaun said:


> It looks like loquat to me. A local fruit that comes in varieties from Pakistan to China and Japan.





Theses are Locart.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Japani phal or Amlok

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denel

ghazi52 said:


> Japani phal or Amlok
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 677068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 677081


persimon!. i started to grow them here.


----------



## ghazi52

They are also grown here in USA.


----------



## ghazi52

..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Ambassador Bénédict de Cerjat

@SwissAmbPak
·
Dec 13

Before arriving in #Pakistan

, I had never heard of #Kinnow. This #mandarin hybrid is in season right now and we can enjoy excellent #kinnowjuice every day. We do have plenty of kinnow in the garden of the #Swiss

Embassy in #Islamabad. 

kinnow should be an export success!



















Syed Fakhar Imam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Enjoy Kinno.


----------



## ghazi52

Desert food is ready after rain. Here a man selling Mushrooms, Watermelons and other things which are fully organic. Location: Mithi in Tharparkar desert of Sindh Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

.

Kol doda.its lotus flower's root.in it there are many seeds which taste like almond

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

guava


----------



## ghazi52

Kinnos


----------



## ghazi52

Sarso k khet / Mustard field near Jhulluri town of Distt. Mirpurkhas, Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Yes ,now it's Sonf / Fennel season. Sonf field near Mirpurkhas of Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Chilli field near Digri, Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cauliflowers and Beetroots field near Ghareeb Abad of Shahdadpur city of Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamesisi

Any body from Quetta ? Does anyone know dried fruit called Sheena it was available in Quetta between 1980s 1990s I Am not sure if it can be found in other parts of the country.
A small fruit riped nut with tastie skin .


----------



## ghazi52

*The production of most tasteful and healthy fruit of the winter, Guava mainly from Larkana, Sindh*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Harvesting season Chana/Chickpea is going on. From this plant people get chana and from its green leaves they make yummy chatni, also use as fodder. 

Shot taken near Saeedabad town of Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Jangal jalebi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Apples - Picking, Sorting & Packaging , 
Hassanabad Bridge, Hunza District, Gilgit-Baltistan

Picture Taken By Ahsan Baig ig: precarious_panda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Imli, Karachi
املیاں


----------



## Maarkhoor

ghazi52 said:


> Jangal jalebi
> 
> 
> View attachment 721095


O pai aye ki shy hai?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karonda on shrub and Karonda fruit , once upon a time grew wild in Malir and Gadap area Karachi .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gondni 


Gondiyan mazedar hoti hain abhi bhi kahi kahi dikhai deti h to bachpana yad ajata h or majboran torna parti hain 


Ripe GONDNI( fruit of gum tree ) in a park of Karachi .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tori/Luffa acutangula field near Tando Allahyar town of Sindh


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fruits of Dasht, in Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Fruit Market. KP





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=143985137733599

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Doday

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar city


----------



## ghazi52

A Vendor Busy In Cutting Sugarcane Into Pieces To Serve To Customers At His Roadside Setup, Khyber Pass, Circa 1968.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New arrivals in Fruit Market


----------



## Solomon2

What happened to Pakistani exports of mangoes to the U.S.? I thought it was all cleared but I haven't seen any.


----------



## TNT

Mountain berries in the northern areas. Very tasty and nutritious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Solomon2 said:


> What happened to Pakistani exports of mangoes to the U.S.? I thought it was all cleared but I haven't seen any.


 It is very expensive compared to Mexican , Haiti or south American. So very limited edition.


----------



## ghazi52

Apricots somewhere in Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Mangoes or watermelon: What's your favourite summer fruit?*









In Pakistan, summer is a synonym for mangoes. The apparent undisputed king of fruits is devoured by Pakistanis every year and an ample amount of it is exported as well. But it's a tough call for Adnan Siddiqui. The actor recently took to Twitter and asked followers to vote for their favourite summer fruit!
"Mango, watermelon, lychee, jamun (java plum). Which one should be the crowning glory of summers?" the Mom actor shared. His query was met with interesting responses.

"Mango> water melon> Musk melon> Jamun> cucumber," a user shared while another added, "Jaman, please. I don't know why jamans are so underrated, they're so delicious." "Mangos, period," another user voted.

*The benefits:*

Keeping in mind the benefits each fruit offers, it really is a tough call.


*Lychee - Weight Loss*

When it comes to weight loss, there are many foods that can help but there is none as helpful as lychee. It is rich in fibre, which spurs weight loss by getting rid of toxins from the body. Also, the fruit is good to taste with a low-calorie count. So, whenever you feel like eating something refreshing, you can bite into lychee without feeling the same guilt as you do when chugging down on mangoes, for instance.

*Mangoes - Immunity booster*

Yes, mangoes are also a super food when it comes to amping up your immunity. An average-sized mango contains up to two-third of the daily recommended intake of vitamin C! Vitamin C is, of course, a powerful antioxidant that helps in boosting your immunity system and prevents cold/flu.

*Watermelon - Fights depression*

Watermelon is a scientifically proven mood booster and mood elevator because it’s crammed generously with vitamin B6. Research has confirmed that people who suffered from chronic depression and anxiety have lower levels of vitamin B6. The vitamin, in fact, acts as a neurotransmitter by producing serotonin in the body which leads to feel-good sensations. “Watermelon is an excellent source of antioxidants that specifically protect delicate brain tissue,” says Elizabeth Somer, a dietitian in Salem, and author of Food & Mood. “Watermelon helps lower the risk for inflammation associated with dementia and possibly depression,” she adds.

*Jamun - Fights diseases*

Jamun juice has bioactive phytochemicals that minimise the risk of liver disease and cancer. They are also known to be effective in the treatment of diabetes. Extracts of bark, leaves and seeds are used in combination with herbs to reduce levels of glycosuria and blood sugar. Jamun juice acts as a natural astringent and is used as a mouthwash, as it eliminates bad breath.
The pulp of this fruit is used in the treatment of gingivitis (bleeding gums).
Tell us your favourite summer fruit!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Beauty of Neem tree and it's Neemori/Neemboori/Neemoli.


----------



## ghazi52

Jackfruits/Katar at farm of Mr. Aziz Yousafani near Tajpur Nasarpur in Sindh.
Shots taken today.
May 20, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

This is Paban/Lotus seeds are edible kernels of the lotus plant. Raw, fresh lotus seeds are sweet and chewy and their soft, pulpy white flesh tastes like a juicy and slightly bitter peanuts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Nothing beats Ziarat Balochistan cherries

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab
Kinno

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lush green surroundings of Tando Allahyar to Chambar road with Banana and Mango trees. That's small town Union.


----------



## ghazi52

*FOREIGNER TRY SINDHRI MANGOES*
THE QUEEN OF MANGOES

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dodi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Orange gondni,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tinda








Freshly Imported Pakistani Vegetables Available.
-Pakistani Chilli
Pakistani Corriander
-Gandla Da Saag
-Fresh Methi
-Shaljam (Turnip)
-Carrot
-Round Bair
-Small Bair
-Amlock
-Kaddu
-Sugar Cane
-Mattar
-Arvi
All Available At Fruit & Veg Corner
119 Burford Road NG76BA
Fresh Mango

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beauty of Guar or cluster bean vegetable.










Eaten rit now my fav especially when cooked with Beh (lotus roots)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
 1


----------



## ghazi52

Onion field and a farmer couple busy into working early morning at 7am. 
Shot taken near Usman Shah Hur,i Dist Tando Allahyar of Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

Banana field at village Saeen Mal Khan Thebo, Usman Shah Huri, Dist Tando Allahyar of Sindh.

The total share of Sindh province alone in its cultivation is 87 percent


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Lotus plants grow in standing water. The flower is open on top of this plant. 

When this flower dries and scatters, a doda emerges from under it which is called Kanwal Doda or Kal Doda. In the Multani language, this doda is also called "Paban Taki". When the green membrane on the top is removed, green beans are placed inside it in a special order, which when peeled out, white almond-like kernel comes out from inside.
It is a very naturally occurring nutritious gift that the people of Multan used to eat with great relish. As soon as the summer started, "Paban Taki" used to come in the market as a gift. 

There was a time when "Coal Dodas" were sold at every vegetable shop in Multan.


----------



## ghazi52

Dry appricote







GB...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Cauliflower field near Tando Allahyar town of Sindh.

12:08 AM · Oct 11, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dates farms, Teheri Bypass, Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Fruit Salad- Colourful Healthy Fruit Mixed Salad*
Fruits Cutting In Village

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

GB .............. Organic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mustard

Sarsoon Ka Sag. Today going to enjoy Sarsoon ka sag with glass of lassi and makhan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Name please....

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

We still feel the taste of these* red berries *on our tongue during school holidays in our childhood.

*..Bare...*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Let's enjoy fresh Channa چنا

Yes this is perfect season to enjoy fresh Juicy Channa and chatni of its leaves.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

After eating gongloo (turnip) goshat all my life, found out today that turnip green (the pattay) contains more vitamins than turnip itself.














https://twitter.com/ZulfiqarAhmed69

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Apple bair or Sahio bair

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Desertfalcon said:


> I live in Idaho, in a small town on the Snake River. Very beautiful around here!
> 
> I actually make my own version of lamb saag which turns out pretty delicious! Basmati rice is easy to find but I have to use good flower tortillas for the bread as there is no place to buy it and you just can't make good roti or naan without the oven.



Mexican and Arab cuisine popularity in the US means you can get almost any type of roti here. Tortillas are very similar to everyday thin roti made of flour and come in 6, 8 and even 12 inch diameter. Arab thick Khubz is similar to Naan and even Naan is available in major cities. I even see chawal ka roti in Los Angeles all the time at Vietnamese stores.

West Coast is mecca for Asian cuisine.

Idaho towns may be a bit out of the way but you can always order via Instacart or even Amazon for next day delivery.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fitpOsitive

ghazi52 said:


> Name please....
> 
> View attachment 796812


Badam. Or I call them gulabi Badam. Taste lush hota hai. And yeah, main maggots bhi kha jata hon inky inder.



ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 812386
> 
> 
> 
> Apple bair or Sahio bair


Sufi Bair. Suf mean apple in Sindhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

fitpOsitive said:


> Sufi Bair. Suf mean apple in Sindhi.


In Hindko we call suhia as for Sahb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SoulSpokesman

@ghazi52 

*After eating gongloo (turnip) goshat all my life, found out today that turnip green (the pattay) contains more vitamins than turnip itself.*

The trick of course is to eat turnip leaves while still it is raw and green. For maxing its vitamins and minerals.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ras bhari

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ejaz007

Pakistani Fruits


----------



## SoulSpokesman

@ghazi52 

Ghazi sb,

Rasbharis are a popular treat in India in springs and summers. Their English name is Cape Gooseberry. Apparently, in India they often grow as weeds in maize fields.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Caralluma tuberculata. 
Family: Asclepiadaceae. it found wild in rocks at mountains. it is eaten as cooked vegetable in Pakistan. Urdu name: Chungan, Pashto name: Pamaney. چونگاں

Chonggah, Good for sugar / Diabetes patient.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lotus fruits Paban or Paboro?
You can see Lotus fruit with dots of seeds on lotus leaves in Botar lake at Achro Thar The White Desert near Hathungo, Khipro of Sindh..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.






Keri ki chatni yum yum. Children of Mangoes are arrived. Mirpurkhas of Sindh Pakistan is ready to host Mangoes. 

Remember Mirpurkhas is famous for mangoes.
,.,.,.,.,,.,.,.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.,.
> View attachment 829743
> 
> 
> 
> Keri ki chatni yum yum. Children of Mangoes are arrived. Mirpurkhas of Sindh Pakistan is ready to host Mangoes.
> 
> Remember Mirpurkhas is famous for mangoes.
> ,.,.,.,.,,.,.,.


You had to bring in mangoes, didn't you? Not a single Pakistani mango in a supermarket here in US.


----------



## ghazi52

khansaheeb said:


> You had to bring in mangoes, didn't you? Not a single Pakistani mango in a supermarket here in US.


Last season we did have. I got hold of them ! Luckily....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
جنگل جلیبی کھاٸی ہیں؟​





.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Onion field in Sindh, ready for market...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi vegetable stall..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Beladonna... Very good for throat infection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LakeHawk180

Is it mango season yet? If there’s one thing I’ll admit freely — it’s that Pakistani mangoes are a whole lot better than Indian ones (doesn’t matter what kind)

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Zee-shaun

LakeHawk180 said:


> Is it mango season yet? If there’s one thing I’ll admit freely — it’s that Pakistani mangoes are a whole lot better than Indian ones (doesn’t matter what kind)



Yes, there's already an early harvest available but wait for the rains to come and you'll have much better quality. Exports usually commence at the end of May.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

ghazi52 said:


> .,,.
> View attachment 840586


what this, shehtoot/mulberry or is it a blackberry ?


----------



## ghazi52

-=virus=- said:


> what this, shehtoot/mulberry or is it a blackberry ?


Yes, Shehtoot/ Mulberry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,
Let’s enjoy Falsa. 
Mr. Rano is collecting Falsa from his field near village Nabhan Shah on Mirwah Gorchani to Chambar road in Sindh....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523920678218514433

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.
Apricot, Apple, Grape, and Cherry..............

Khaliqabad (Manguuchar), (between Quetta and Kalat)

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Khatti Meethi Shakarkandi

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tar...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

ghazi52 said:


> Tar...
> 
> View attachment 843793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 843794



It's known as 'Kakdi' in Karachi. Love it with chaat massala 😋😋😋


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.







Dates of Khairpur Mir’s will be ready soon.
Khairpur District in Sindh Pakistan is famous in the country's date production mostly.
Remember our Pakistan is the 6th largest producer of dates in the world.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,







Khata Khatoombra...Sour Fruit..
Kakroonda

There are two plants. One of them has white fruit on one side and later it turns red after ripening. On the other side it is green. Making pickle ...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Mango season...


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
It is called Gondini, because it sticks in your tongue like glue. Childhood memories.


----------



## ghazi52

At present Mango everywhere......

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Get ready for some sweet, cold nostalgia with this home-made mango ice cream​MALIHA DIWAN

Indulge yourself with no-churn ice cream this summer.







There’s something nostalgic about ice cream and summers. For those of us growing up in the ’90s in Karachi, just the mention of the two evokes memories of digging into a Polka cup of vanilla or chocolate with its wooden spoons or heading to Snoopy’s with the family to share a sundae. Grabbing an ice lolly or a choc bar from the school canteen or cart is such a common childhood memory, it’s become a movie trope. And who doesn’t remember sneaking in an extra crunch kulfi at a party or wedding?

For my parents’ generation, memories of the kulfi loom large. My mom fondly recalls evenings spent waiting for the kulfiwala on his pushcart: “We’d all run out when we’d hear the bell on his cart ringing. He was this really sweet man and I remember he’d deftly move this wooden stick around in a metallic box to scoop out kulfi.”

While upscale franchises and gelato parlours now crowd the frozen foodscape, in the ’50s, ’60s and ’70s it was homegrown ice-cream eateries such as Baloch Ice Cream and Peshawari Ice Cream, both founded in the late 1940s, that were the places to go.

Of course, most people are still fond of places they visited in their childhood. A friend loyally still frequents a small stall in Bahadurabad that sells soft serve in only two flavours: coffee and vanilla.



> Indulge yourself with no-churn mango ice cream this summer


“I’d go shopping with my mom, aunt and cousin to Tariq Road, and we’d have Crazy Cone ice cream on the way back. It’s one my favourite memories,” she says.






Nothing makes me more nostalgic than the home-made ice cream my nani [maternal grandmother] would churn out each summer — in Karachi that’s pretty much the whole year — and you’d frequently find chocolate ice cream sprinkled with caramelised almonds in her freezer.

As a young girl, I remember helping out my nani — I’m sure she’ll disagree with how much I actually helped — make batches of chocolate ice cream as the summer would start. I’d watch fascinated as cocoa powder and milk transformed into a thick, silky texture, the seductive smell of chocolate permeating the kitchen.

I’d sit transfixed, as the ice cream machine hummed and churned, my nani knowing exactly when was the right time to pour the next bit of the batch. She’d always fuss over the ice-cream maker, inspecting every part before putting it together, making sure everything was poured in exactly the right amount. There was a certain rhythm to making ice cream and she’d mastered it.

Sadly, I’ve never come close to making chocolate ice cream taste as good as hers. While she tried to help me, my nani officially retired from all kitchen duties more than a decade ago. Luckily, I’ve had more success with a no-churn version I discovered a few years ago, and happily stock my freezer with flavours made from whatever fruit is in season.
Of course, until I master my nani’s recipe, I’ll continue to be seduced by ice cream’s allure. But then again who isn’t?
*No-Churn Mango Ice Cream*​Nothing beats mango ice cream during the summer. There’s something so cooling and indulgent about this dessert. And the best part? No fussy machine is needed and it takes 10 minutes to prepare. The ice cream usually freezes within six hours, but it’s best to freeze overnight.
While I’ve made mango ice cream here, the recipe can be substituted with any fruit that has a lot of fibre, such as strawberry or cheeku [sapodilla]. For strawberry ice cream, pick slightly sour ones for a great tart but sweet flavour. It’s best to choose sweet cheeku and, for mango, go crazy with all the different kinds on offer throughout the summer — my favourite flavours are with Sindhrri and Anwar Ratol.
*Recipe*
1 can (397g/14 oz) of condensed milk (use 2/3 of the can if you like your ice cream less sweet)
2 packets or 400 ml cream
2-3 cups mango, chopped
1 cup of mango, small chopped pieces for topping (optional)
*Steps*
Mix all the ingredients in a blender. First mix the condensed milk and cream. Then add in the cut mango pieces and blend again. Pour into a plastic or steel container. Add in cut mango pieces and stir in if desired. Put in the freezer overnight and serve generous scoops in a cone or bowl.
_Originally published in Dawn, EOS, June 5th, 2022_


----------



## ghazi52

Aamlog ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,.,
Beauty of Onion crop with flowers. 
The major onion growing districts are Hyderabad, Sanghar, Mirpurkhas, Tando Muhammad Khan, Nawabshah, Dadu , Badin, Naushahro Feroze, Ghotki and Shikarpur in Sindh


----------



## Catalystic

I’m Waiting for Falsaaaaaaa…..


----------



## ghazi52

Mango season...

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sahoo Bair

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CodeforFood

ghazi52 said:


> ..*Pakistani Fruits*
> ...
> .Kohati Amrood from Kohat
> .


Oh man that is one of those things I miss living in usa. The fruits of Pakistan. Especially falsa, Jaman, locats, and Khanpur ke Malte. Gadre amrood.


----------



## K_Bin_W

Mango the king of fruits


----------



## CodeforFood

Desertfalcon said:


> I have although there are far more Indian restaurants here. They generally serve meat dishes though and I think most are based on Punjabi cuisine, and are similar to what I have found in the couple of Pakistani restaurants I have gone to. I love the cuisine, my favourites being dishes like saag gosht (lamb saag), biryanis, beef karahi. I love roti and naan and sweet tea. Unfortunately, the only such food I can get where I live is in the closest bigger city from my town, about one and a half hour drive away.


Actually if you do go to a proper Pakistani restaurant you will find that the food in Pakistan is quite a bit different. And in some cased even though their names are same, the taste will quite different


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,..,





Jungle jalebi


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Figs....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fresh Guava

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dried Apricot, Hunza.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cherries, GB..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## K_Bin_W

Nothing beats Pakistani mangos.


----------



## ghazi52

From Chitral, KPK..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

GB....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Onion in Sindh..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

ghazi52 said:


> Onion in Sindh..
> 
> 
> View attachment 904870


On a lighter note.. since the thread topic was pakistani fruits..
I suspect an araein here.... posting his nation's fruit.


----------



## ghazi52

Time for saarso ka sag...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Running season of oranges/kinoo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musalman

ghazi52 said:


> Onion in Sindh..
> 
> 
> View attachment 904870


Piaz a fruit? I was confused about the tomato now these piaz too :-(

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Musalman said:


> Piaz a fruit? I was confused about the tomato now these piaz too :-(


Actually topic was suppose to be Fruits and vegetables, but I could not edited after 3 days.

Will you please..
@WAJsal , @Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musalman

ghazi52 said:


> Actually topic was suppose to be Fruits and vegetables, but I could not edited after 3 days.
> 
> Will you please..
> @WAJsal , @Horus


A relief, I don't want Piaz to be a fruit

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------

